# Croydon Cat Killer



## D'wards (Dec 14, 2015)

Absolutely awful story this. Some psychopath has been killing and mutilating pet cats in the Croydon area; mostly in Addiscombe but as far as Thornton Heath and now Coulsdon.

He/she often leaves the remains on the owner's doorstep.

Police don't seem to be doing much - in itself this is a horrendous crime, that needs the harshest possible punishment imho, but as we know, those who commit violent acts towards animals often move onto humans. Especially of this magnitude...

What can be done?

Locals fear that the ‘Croydon cat killer’ may start attacking humans next


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 14, 2015)

seriously worrying signs for whatever charmer is doing that...


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 14, 2015)

many serial killers started on animals. hunting them down, torturing them, etc. it's not a myth...


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 14, 2015)

i've been haunted by something for years - maybe where my true crime interest has come from.

one guy at school, very quiet, very socially awkward, very moody...invited me round his house one day, he lived local. in his garage he had this weird kind of set up of little tools and he said "i have to show you this". he then had a jar of insects, all different sorts. pulled out a woodlice i think i remember, squeezed its head in a little vice and then pulled its legs off. even at 10 this totally freaked me, but it freaked me more because this sullen kid suddenly *lit up*, his face become animated, dancing from foot to foot, laughing his head off as it clearly sparked somethign inside of him. i remember being really quiet for the rest of the day, making my excuses and going home. it just didn't sit right. avoided him for the rest of my school days. probably nothing, probably a phase, but the fact that he had this little torture set up and the look of absoloute glee in his face when he showed me what it was like to carefully rip an insect a part still to this day puts the willies up me, so to speak. he never had many friends at school and remained sullen, socially awkward, withdrawn. probably nothing but i still remember it clearly.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 14, 2015)

Do you know what he's up to now? I just read Jon Ronson's The Psychopath Test, and whilst he states its very easy to be a half-cocked psychiatrist armed with the 20 stage questions, but torturing animals is a huge warning sign.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 14, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Do you know what he's up to now? I just read Jon Ronson's The Psychopath Test, and whilst he states its very easy to be a half-cocked psychiatrist armed with the 20 stage questions, but torturing animals is a huge warning sign.



no idea, i'll have a lurk on facebook. came from one of the poshest families in our area


----------



## Poi E (Dec 14, 2015)

the cops have finally said they would accept the results of independent DNA testing of the remains, as they were not going to spend a penny on it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 14, 2015)

I knew a bloke who liked ratting who latere turned out to be a serial killer ( if 2 poss 3 is a serial killer)


----------



## baldylocks (Dec 15, 2015)

There was a website some years ago called Ogrish that had all the beheading videos and other nasty shit on it. Fella I worked with kept on about it then one day confided in me he got sexually aroused by watching the stuff on there. I wont lie it terrified me, he was a big bloke and I often wonder if he will ever pop up on the news one day for killing some poor soul.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 15, 2015)

baldylocks said:


> There was a website some years ago called Ogrish that had all the beheading videos and other nasty shit on it. Fella I worked with kept on about it then one day confided in me he got sexually aroused by watching the stuff on there. I wont lie it terrified me, he was a big bloke and I often wonder if he will ever pop up on the news one day for killing some poor soul.



a lot of people have sex and violence linked in fantasy, but always consensual. it's when the fantasy is about non-consensual sexual violence that there are concerns.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 15, 2015)

baldylocks said:


> There was a website some years ago called Ogrish that had all the beheading videos and other nasty shit on it. Fella I worked with kept on about it then one day confided in me he got sexually aroused by watching the stuff on there. I wont lie it terrified me, he was a big bloke and I often wonder if he will ever pop up on the news one day for killing some poor soul.


how on earth did he break that to you? what did he say?


----------



## baldylocks (Dec 15, 2015)

We were on scaffolding of a building 5 stories up just hanging the day out on this site we were on, he was a bit younger then me and used to ask a hell of a lot of questions and I think he just trusted me to be honest. He knew it wasn't normal, but tried to joke it off once he had come out with it. I honestly didn't know what to say and being on scaffolding defiantly didn't want to upset him. There was an earlier time he had told me that a chippy there had took him back to his house for a meal one evening and the wife came onto him (the lad) and the chippy encouraged him to have sex with her whilst he (the chippy) watched.  The lad was only around 20 years old I guess, nice enough fella but I swerved him pretty much after his revelation, but with hindsight I wonder know if I should of tried to speak to him about it. Its not an easy subject to brooch of course, and tbh I really don't like anything like that after having a cunt for a dad that smacked my mum about.


----------



## ffsear (Jan 27, 2016)

£ 5k  reward now for information.

£5K Reward Offered For Croydon 'Cat Ripper'


----------



## irf520 (Jan 27, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Do you know what he's up to now? I just read Jon Ronson's The Psychopath Test, and whilst he states its very easy to be a half-cocked psychiatrist armed with the 20 stage questions, but torturing animals is a huge warning sign.



He's probably either in Broadmoor or he's the CEO of some mega-global company.


----------



## treelover (Jan 27, 2016)

There was a road near me a number of years ago where lots of cats were going missing, others found dead in bins, etc, they(the residents) were understandably totally devasted.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 27, 2016)

Could be a dog with a sick sense of humour


----------



## Dan U (Jan 27, 2016)

More seriously I hope they catch the human responsible


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 27, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Could be a dog with a sick sense of humour



My first thought was Bubby.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 27, 2016)

Dan U said:


> More seriously I hope they catch the subhuman responsible



Fixed.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 27, 2016)

goldenecitrone said:


> My first thought was Bubby.



What a film that is!


----------



## Sirena (Jan 27, 2016)

ffsear said:


> £ 5k  reward now for information.
> 
> £5K Reward Offered For Croydon 'Cat Ripper'


If I remember rightly, the first three cats were taken from two streets in Addington.

If I were the police (and if the police were interested at all) I would concentrate on those streets.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 27, 2016)

I bet you when they catch him he will be quite ordinary, no outward sign at all. I have read too many books on serial killers to know this  if there is an absence of psychosis, it'll be just pure sadism, perhaps with a sexual angle. Grim. He needs catching for his sake, as well as the cats.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 27, 2016)

If he is caught, I wonder what punishment they'll dish out? Obv the geezer needs help. Tricky one for the judge.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 27, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> If he is caught, I wonder what punishment they'll dish out? Obv the geezer needs help. Tricky one for the judge.


I think it's a maximum 12 month sentence. This fella got just 5 months.
Ex-councillor Robert Payne jailed for killing kittens - BBC News


----------



## ffsear (Jan 27, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> If he is caught, I wonder what punishment they'll dish out?


----------



## Sirena (Jan 27, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> I think it's a maximum 12 month sentence. This fella got just 5 months.
> Ex-councillor Robert Payne jailed for killing kittens - BBC News



But he got another 2 years later on....
Former Bradford councillor Robert Payne jailed for tax fraud - BBC News


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 27, 2016)

Sirena said:


> But he got another 2 years later on....
> Former Bradford councillor Robert Payne jailed for tax fraud - BBC News


Karma


----------



## Sirena (Jan 27, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> Karma


Politicians eh?  Don't you wish there was a special sort of karma for them?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 27, 2016)

Sirena said:


> Politicians eh?  Don't you wish there was a special sort of karma for them?


I wish there was a special pit for them.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 27, 2016)

There's not much chance the culprit (it's a he let's face it) isn't at least fantasising about doing humans. If you're that curious about ripping bodies open, it's a body thing, not a cat thing. It's a question of him being able to hold back or not.

Cod psychology perhaps, but this thread invites it.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 4, 2016)

M25 ANIMAL KILLER - WHAT YOU CAN DO TO HELP:

As most people are now aware, there have been a number of victims of the person killing cats and foxes in the M25 area. In brief, confirmed cases include:

Ukiyo in Addiscombe
Amber in Shirley
Oscar in West Norwood
Unidentified cat in West Norwood
Missy in Couldson
"Charlton" in Charlton
An unidentified black and white cat found killed next to Mitcham Common and confirmed now as linked
Bella, killed in Mitcham in November
An unidentified tabby cat found in Streatham on 19 January 2015 confirmed as a victim.
Two cats and a fox found beheaded in the Crystal Palace triangle early in the morning of Monday 18 January 2016 which have been linked to this case.
A fox tail found on Davidson Road, which has been placed in a garden, was inconclusive but given the deliberate placement of the tail, is considered to be a victim.
Leo found deceased in Sutton on 22 January 2016, a week after he disappeared, confirmed as a victim.
A red possibly Burmese cat found in South Croydon, confirmed as a victim.
42 other historic cases in Croydon and the outskirts of the Borough in the last two years and we have reports of other cases going back to 2008.

There is also some evidence to suggest that a rabbit killed a few weeks ago in South Croydon and two puppies killed and left in a South Norwood park two years ago are also victims.

If you hear about any further domestic or wild animals been injured or found dead with the following:

Slashed neck/ decapitation and/or
Slashed belly and/or
Organs removed and/or
Pelvis removed and/or
Tail removed and/or
Leg/tail removed and/or
Any other injury which looks like it is a knife wound

Please:

Ask the person to contact us on 07957 830 490 or mobile 07961 030064 immediately
Report the finding to the police either by calling 999 if they are at the scene or 101 if it is some time since they saw/ found the body/ parts.
It is ABSOLUTELY VITAL that the body is/ parts are safeguarded and we will come out, even if it is after hours to collect any body or body parts for examination by the vet working on this case.
If the animal is still alive please take him or her straight to the vet for treatment and call us as soon as you can afterwards.
If you see anyone behaving suspiciously, particularly if they are carrying a knife or bladed weapon, please call 999 (this advice comes directly from the police) immediately.

This case was brought to our attention by the community and we are pretty sure that it will be solved as a result of the community's efforts.

Thank you
Boudicca and Tony
SNARL


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 4, 2016)

Proper disturbing.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 4, 2016)

Not nice this.  Loads of posters up all over Croydon town centre. A natural stepping stone to becoming a Tory MP.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 4, 2016)

Jesus, needs catching quickly!


----------



## Sirena (Feb 4, 2016)

Two very recent ones have been in Sutton (Chaucer Gardens and Benhill Wood Road).

I've been hiding from this one because animal cruelty freaks me but this is getting really serious.  

One of the cats hobbled back with 'sticky stuff' round his neck.  Then he died...  Wonder what the stickiness might have been?


----------



## Manter (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh no


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 4, 2016)

It's very disappointing that the police aren't showing much interest, especially if incidents are increasing. I'm sure this behaviour mostly doesn't lead to moving onto humans but you'd at least want him on the watch list, I'd have thought, even if you don't care about the cats.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 4, 2016)

The police are showing an interest - the situation is under investigation. However, the details  are not being publically discussed to avoid prejudicing any possible court proceedings.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 4, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> The police are showing an interest - the situation is under investigation. However, the details  are not being publically discussed to avoid prejudicing any possible court proceedings.


Is this something you know?  

I was talking to the people who put out the above release ad they seemed desperate for information still.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 4, 2016)

I was paraphrasing from the "SNARL" facebook page (and personal knowledge of procedures)


----------



## coley (Feb 5, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> I think it's a maximum 12 month sentence. This fella got just 5 months.
> Ex-councillor Robert Payne jailed for killing kittens - BBC News


Someone who needs to be watched.


----------



## coley (Feb 5, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> I wish there was a special pit for them.



Could think of a few but the Tories closed them


----------



## coley (Feb 5, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Not nice this.  Loads of posters up all over Croydon town centre. A natural stepping stone to becoming a Tory MP.


Bollocks, the Tories wouldn't give a stuff. Animals and those who care for them aren't normally yer 'natural Tories'  unless we are talking expensive horses.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 5, 2016)

coley said:


> Bollocks, the Tories wouldn't give a stuff. Animals and those who care for them aren't normally yer 'natural Tories'  unless we are talking expensive horses.



I am on about pulling legs of insects is the first step to becoming a Tory.


----------



## Epona (Feb 5, 2016)

coley said:


> Bollocks, the Tories wouldn't give a stuff. Animals and those who care for them aren't normally yer 'natural Tories'  unless we are talking expensive horses.



Even with an expensive horse, they'd be happy to shoot it if it went lame and outlived its usefulness to them.  At least happier than with the idea of looking after it and making it comfortable for the rest of its life, that would be the equine equivalent of being 'on benefits'.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 5, 2016)

I came across a headless cat while jogging in addiscome. 
Quite a whole ago now. Was just left across the road from the lady it belonged to.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 5, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I came across a headless cat while jogging in addiscome.
> Quite a whole ago now. Was just left across the road from the lady it belonged to.


Can you message the mobile number on the SNARL Facebook page with the details?

They are working with the police to build history/profile.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 10, 2016)

The lovely Martin Clunes



has written to Croydon police, saying "No-one feels safe while this sick individual is on the loose."

I think it is a time for everyone to become sleuths and just stop this awfulness!


----------



## laptop (Feb 10, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> It's very disappointing that the police aren't showing much interest...


I get the impression that no interest could be enough for Boudicca and Tony.

Not saying it shouldn't be investigated at all - but I picture them calling me the third or fifth time in a day, and having dark thoughts...


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 10, 2016)

Sirena said:


> The lovely Martin Clunes
> 
> View attachment 83249
> 
> ...



He does make a serious point in that people like this are often known to develop their hobby on animals before extending it to creatures higher up the food chain. 

People, for instance.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 10, 2016)

case like this in coventry last week where someone hung a cat in a trap...

Pet cat trapped, killed and strung up in Coventry


----------



## Poi E (Feb 10, 2016)

Keep it up, SNARL. How's the DNA testing going?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 10, 2016)

Sirena said:


> Can you message the mobile number on the SNARL Facebook page with the details?
> 
> They are working with the police to build history/profile.


Can't find the page with a search.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 10, 2016)

It's on Facebook, if you are:

Security Check Required

Otherwise, use the mobile numbers in post 31 above (but probably be careful of time of day because they are personal phones, I think)


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 11, 2016)

The vast majority of serial killers (and often serial rapists) have history of cruelty to animals. They also have histories of cruelty to people too, before the actual acts of murder begin. 

That sad, plenty of people are cruel to animals without extending to people. He'll be in either one group or the other.

Based on my reading of this sort of crime, it'll either be someone who is psychotic, or it'll be a sexual psychopath or a sadistic psychopath. Either way, you have very limited ability for empathy if you are torturing animals so routinely. The other disturbing part is that they often leave the cat where the owner will see it, implying a clear intent to disturb the owner, which again would imply some sort of "kick", sexual or otherwise. 

If they are non-psychotic, I bet you they will seem as normal and average as anyone else. The personality that gets like this is deeply disturbed but otherwise normal functioning.

needs catching quick.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 11, 2016)

as i've said, be interesting to see how the courts handle it if/when he is caught.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 16, 2016)

South London residents work with police to find 'serial' animal killer

South London residents work with police to find 'serial' animal killer

Getting an ever higher profile and rightly so


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 16, 2016)

Sirena said:


> One of the cats hobbled back with 'sticky stuff' round his neck.  Then he died...  Wonder what the stickiness might have been?



I wonder.



ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I came across a headless cat while jogging in addiscome.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 16, 2016)

goldenecitrone said:


> I wonder.


Genius


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 19, 2016)

More coverage on the Beeb
- 'Croydon cat killer': Animals lured with raw chicken, vet says - BBC News

Not sure if the additional info will help or hinder the investigation, other than keep the pressure on the polis to find this person.
Some of the comments are interesting, especially from the vet and the doctor.

Speculation is now quite tempting, but I'll refrain atm.


----------



## Sirena (Apr 17, 2016)

A man trying to steal a cat in Hackbridge today.  His face (or bike) may be recognizable


----------



## comrade spurski (Apr 18, 2016)

Not taking the piss but how do you know he is trying to steal a cat?


----------



## Sirena (Apr 18, 2016)

comrade spurski said:


> Not taking the piss but how do you know he is trying to steal a cat?


The person who took the photo saw him at it and, so, took the photo of him. 

That Sutton/Hackbridge area has seen at least four killings in the last few months so people are on the alert.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 19, 2016)

Could be a really important photo then...


----------



## comrade spurski (Apr 19, 2016)

Sirena said:


> The person who took the photo saw him at it and, so, took the photo of him.
> 
> That Sutton/Hackbridge area has seen at least four killings in the last few months so people are on the alert.



Thanks for taking the time to explain.
I don't usually read these things cos I hate that people can be so cruel to creatures and other people.


----------



## Sirena (Apr 19, 2016)

Favelado said:


> Could be a really important photo then...


Could be really important, with a bit of luck.....  Because the police (so far as I know) are struggling to find any evidence.  Even DNA testing of the cats' fur is giving up no information - suggesting that the person involved is wearing gloves.

Or it could be just some random person up to something strange.


----------



## thirddail (May 17, 2016)

Another cat has been killed in Biggin Hill.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 17, 2016)

Meanwhile you all sit diwn and tuck into yer tormented, abused and brutally slaughter animals you like the taste of so much.


----------



## Favelado (May 17, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Meanwhile you all sit diwn and tuck into yer tormented, abused and brutally slaughter animals you like the taste of so much.



You're right but that's not going to help here.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 17, 2016)

Favelado said:


> You're right but that's not going to help here.



This psycho brutually kills cats as they apparently enjoy the sensation.

These perfectly reasonable poster pay someone to brutally kill animals as the enjoy the sensation of eating them.


----------



## Favelado (May 17, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## xenon (May 17, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> This psycho brutually kills cats as they apparently enjoy the sensation.
> 
> These perfectly reasonable poster pay someone to brutally kill animals as the enjoy the sensation of eating them.


 you enjoy the sensation of precious metal slavery. 

 It's okay. We are all hypocrites.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> This psycho brutually kills cats as they apparently enjoy the sensation.
> 
> These perfectly reasonable poster pay someone to brutally kill animals as the enjoy the sensation of eating them.


_Don't catch him demands attention seeker._


----------



## DrRingDing (May 17, 2016)

xenon said:


> you enjoy the sensation of precious metal slavery.
> 
> It's okay. We are all hypocrites.



Around 20 million animals are slaughtered in the uk......every day.

I dont think that is okay.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> This psycho brutually kills cats as they apparently enjoy the sensation.
> 
> These perfectly reasonable poster pay someone to brutally kill animals as the enjoy the sensation of eating them.


You're an absolute idiot btw. Fucking clown.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 17, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> _Don't catch him demands attention seeker._



Have some fakon and go to bed.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 17, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> You're an absolute idiot btw. Fucking clown.



At least youve started talking in sentences. Thats progress.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Have some fakon and go to bed.


Why? I'd like to catch the latest of you self-immolations you think thick fuck.


----------



## xenon (May 17, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Around 20 million animals are slaughtered in the uk......every day.
> 
> I dont think that is okay.



   I don't think you understand anything.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> At least youve started talking in sentences. Thats progress.


Defending cat killers to be shocking. What's gone wrong with your life?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 17, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Why? I'd like to catch the latest of you self-immolations you think thick fuck.



Your posting style has changed.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 17, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Defending cat killers to be shocking. What's gone wrong with your life?



Im not defending cat killers you disingenous old scrote.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Your posting style has changed.


Yes, someone else is posting for me. The other one logged off at 1. 

You utter dick. What a thread to be a dick on. You've had your nourishment from me you sick fuck.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 17, 2016)

Youre drunk, go to bed. Not everything is about you.

Go deal with your guilt elsewhere.


----------



## xenon (May 17, 2016)

oh FFS.  You are a prat Dr RD.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 17, 2016)

xenon said:


> I don't think you understand anything.



What bullshit excuses are you going to come up with for your role in this beyond medieval slaughter?


----------



## xenon (May 17, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> What bullshit excuses are you going to come up with for your role in this beyond medieval slaughter?



 Go to bed you fucking fool


----------



## DrRingDing (May 17, 2016)

xenon said:


> Go to bed you fucking fool



So you hold your position as being more inteligent. Please do enlighten this backward yokel, im all ears.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 17, 2016)

I'm hoping as a society that we will progress to end up viewing past brutality inflicted on animals as a dark and rudimentary period.

Extrapolating from your level of denial, we may have a long fucking wait.


----------



## xenon (May 17, 2016)

One day the children of those miners in Africa will look at your posts and want to ask some serious questions.

 I hope you have your excuses ready.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 17, 2016)

xenon said:


> One day the children of those miners in Africa will look at your posts and want to ask some serious questions.
> 
> I hope you have your excuses ready.



Is this the best youve got?


----------



## Wilf (May 17, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> I'm hoping as a society that we will progress to end up viewing past brutality inflicted on animals as a dark and rudimentary period.
> .


 Me too, but all this dicking about on a thread about a cat killer ain't helping, is it?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 17, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Me too, but all this dicking about on a thread about a cat killer ain't helping, is it?



I'm asking why we show compassion in one instance but cannot fathom a much greater cruelty that we are responsible for.


----------



## NoXion (May 17, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> This psycho brutually kills cats as they apparently enjoy the sensation.
> 
> These perfectly reasonable poster pay someone to brutally kill animals as the enjoy the sensation of eating them.



People who buy meat are paying for the meat. The animal's suffering is an unintended byproduct (if you disagree, then tell us why vat-grown meat is outright impossible) which, if anything, detracts from the quality of the meat through stress. Sickos like this cat ripper get their jollies directly and intrinsically from the mutilation and killing of an animal, which they personally conduct.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2016)

These are two different issues, and its not helpful muddying the cat killer thread with this. Cat mutilators often progress to becoming serial killers.


----------



## Athos (May 17, 2016)

To be honest, there's probably not much difference between the suffering of these cats and many animals raised for food. But, my biggest issue with the cat ripper isn't the cats, but the idea that there's some sick fuck who gets his jollies this way, and what he might do next. I don't really fear anyone in the food industry on the same basis.


----------



## thirddail (May 17, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> I'm asking why we show compassion in one instance but cannot fathom a much greater cruelty that we are responsible for.



Are you the cat ripper?


----------



## D'wards (May 17, 2016)

Athos said:


> To be honest, there's probably not much difference between the suffering of these cats and many animals raised for food. But, my biggest issue with the cat ripper isn't the cats, but the idea that there's some sick fuck who gets his jollies this way, and what he might do next. I don't really fear anyone in the food industry on the same basis.


 I'm a bit of both. If a cow was a pet and was being killed purely for fun and to torment the owner i would be very upset too.
Also, as anyone who has lost a pet before their time, it is a very upsetting thing - i really feel for the owners as well as the poor old moggies.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> I'm asking why we show compassion in one instance but cannot fathom a much greater cruelty that we are responsible for.


yeh. so many people die in wars yet we all kick up a stink when a couple of people in manchester kill a number of children - even though that killing was in many ways less brutal than a lot of the deaths that occur in war. how awful everyone is to have such a low opinion of hindley and brady when the country at large does not attach similar oppobrium to the names wavell, montgomery or slim


----------



## Favelado (May 17, 2016)

He was drunk I bet. Probably won't carry on with it today.


----------



## Spymaster (May 17, 2016)

Favelado said:


> He was drunk I bet. Probably won't carry on with it today.


He'd be a bit silly to do so.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2016)

D'wards said:


> I'm a bit of both. If a cow was a pet and was being killed purely for fun and to torment the owner i would be very upset too.
> Also, as anyone who has lost a pet before their time, it is a very upsetting thing - i really feel for the owners as well as the poor old moggies.


It seems the person doing this also enjoys the suffering of the owners as the cats are taken away to be mutilated but are mostly returned to the area they were found. 
I came across a headless cat left in the middle of the pavement right opposite the owners house. It definitely wasn't done on the spot.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2016)

Favelado said:


> He was drunk I bet. Probably won't carry on with it today.


you are more confident than i.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 17, 2016)

from my reading of serial killers, they have periods of this sort of cruelty in their careers - i.e. they will have a few years of extreme bullying or cruelty to say siblings, or smaller children, or animals, and then it'll disappear, and then return, even a few decades later, perhaps caused by stress, or rejection, and so then the killing of humans begins. he also sounds like a "organised" killer, i.e. non-psychotic. if he was "disorganised" (psychotic) he would be leaving evidence everywhere, and highly likely to have been caught by now. the fact that he seems deft at capturing, killing and leaving the bodies purposefully where people can find them, shows a sadistic, but otherwise normal personality. as said, it really wouldn't surprise me that when they catch him he'll be ordinary, perhaps a loner, but all the "i never would have guessed it was him..." quotes will come out.


----------



## Favelado (May 17, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It seems the person doing this also enjoys the suffering of the owners as the cats are taken away to be mutilated but are mostly returned to the area they were found.
> I came across a headless cat left in the middle of the pavement right opposite the owners house. It definitely wasn't done on the spot.



Is he watching the bodies being discovered perhaps?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 17, 2016)

I came on here for a fight last night. I'm under a load of stress atm. I shouldn't be using this place like that. Apologies to everyone for that.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> I came on here for a fight last night. I'm under a load of stress atm. I shouldn't be using this place like that. Apologies to everyone for that.


if you are going to use this place like that, then please at least try to win. it's coming on here with a load of risible auld shite which is particularly irritating.


----------



## Whagwan (May 17, 2016)

It's worth noting that the common trope of people who torment/torture animals going onto be serial killers isn't necessary true.  

What is true is that a high proportion of serial killers tormented animals in the past, but most people who torment animals (not defending them whatsoever) do not go on to become serial killers.


----------



## D'wards (May 17, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It seems the person doing this also enjoys the suffering of the owners as the cats are taken away to be mutilated but are mostly returned to the area they were found.
> I came across a headless cat left in the middle of the pavement right opposite the owners house. It definitely wasn't done on the spot.


 Oh Jesus, where did you find the cat? You're a Croydon man are you not?

When i was 15 a squirrel jumped on a fence in front of me, looked at me, then ran in the road where it got semi squashed by a car, but was twitching - i was genuinely quite traumatised and actually ran away from the scene.


----------



## D'wards (May 17, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> from my reading of serial killers, they have periods of this sort of cruelty in their careers - i.e. they will have a few years of extreme bullying or cruelty to say siblings, or smaller children, or animals, and then it'll disappear, and then return, even a few decades later, perhaps caused by stress, or rejection, and so then the killing of humans begins. he also sounds like a "organised" killer, i.e. non-psychotic. if he was "disorganised" (psychotic) he would be leaving evidence everywhere, and highly likely to have been caught by now. the fact that he seems deft at capturing, killing and leaving the bodies purposefully where people can find them, shows a sadistic, but otherwise normal personality. as said, it really wouldn't surprise me that when they catch him he'll be ordinary, perhaps a loner, but all the "i never would have guessed it was him..." quotes will come out.


 They should get Paul Britton in - he gets it right 9 out of ten times (yeah, sorry about that Colin)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Oh Jesus, where did you find the cat? You're a Croydon man are you not?
> 
> When i was 15 a squirrel jumped on a fence in front of me, looked at me, then ran in the road where it got semi squashed by a car, but was twitching - i was genuinely quite traumatised and actually ran away from the scene.



Davidson Road I think. I was out jogging after the school run the woman I was jogging with recognised the markings and it could be the womans house it was opposite. We knocked on her door, and yes it was her cat. Not nice. 
No head anywhere just the body. No blood.


----------



## D'wards (May 17, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Davidson Road I think. I was out jogging after the school run the woman I was jogging with recognised the markings and it could be the womans house it was opposite. We knocked on her door, and yes it was her cat. Not nice.
> No head anywhere just the body. No blood.


Awful. Must have been terrible to have to break the news.


----------



## Spymaster (May 17, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Awful. Must have been terrible to have to break the news.


Would probably have been doing her a favour just taking it away and burying it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Would probably have been doing her a favour just taking it away and burying it.



Her cat had been missing. We thought it might be her cat, I guess we were hoping she would identify it one way or another. It's not really for me to scrape dead cats off the road and bury them. Maybe she preferred the closure? Well that's what she actually did say (though I realise she might have just have been trying to be kind), she wanted to bury it in her garden.

Plus, I was in jogging shorts and not much else and not close to home. Lot's of people were walking up and down the street. I think we just wanted to get it sorted.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 17, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Her cat had been missing. We thought it might be her cat, I guess we were hoping she would identify it one way or another. It's not really for me to scrape dead cats off the road and bury them. Maybe she preferred the closure? Well that's what she actually did say (though I realise she might have just have been trying to be kind), she wanted to bury it in her garden.
> 
> Plus, I was in jogging shorts and not much else and not close to home. Lot's of people were walking up and down the street. I think we just wanted to get it sorted.


I think you did the right thing


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Her cat had been missing. We thought it might be her cat, I guess we were hoping she would identify it one way or another. It's not really for me to scrape dead cats off the road and bury them. Maybe she preferred the closure? Well that's what she actually did say (though I realise she might have just have been trying to be kind), she wanted to bury it in her garden.
> 
> Plus, I was in jogging shorts and not much else and not close to home. Lot's of people were walking up and down the street. I think we just wanted to get it sorted.


+one. Good thing. 

-1 jogging shorts.


----------



## D'wards (May 17, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> +one. Good thing.
> 
> -1 jogging shorts.


I'm going...


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 2, 2016)

There was one near Brighton last week, police are linking it to the London killings 
Cat decapitation linked to dozens of other cases by "serial killer"


----------



## Sirena (Dec 6, 2016)

This was just posted.  Reposting it here on the off chance....

"
APPEAL!
Do you know someone who has traveled to most or all of these areas on the rough dates provided:

Please be aware that whilst we believe these attacks to be linked there has not been time or opportunity in some cases to verify by post mortem.

Most attacks are likely to have taken place the night before, hence the date hedge. Also, these locations may not be destinations but simply places he stopped:

21-22 Nov 2016 St Paul's Cray, BR5
22-23,Nov 2016 Carshalton
27-28 Nov 2016 SW16 and Surbiton
30 Nov - 1 Dec 2016 East Grinstead
2 Dec 2016 Banstead
2-3 Dec 2016 South Croydon
29 Nov - 1 Dec 2016 Chatham
4 Dec 2016 Feltham
5 Dec 2016 Tranmere, the Wirral

If you know of anyone who has done these sorts of journeys on these dates please CALL us on 07961 030064 or 07957 830490 or the Operation Takahe team on 0208 6490216."


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 6, 2016)

This is still going on? Fucking monster.

Some have been going round our way too (Staffordshire) but your more 'regular' cat poisonings and the like. Fucking inhuman shits.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 6, 2016)

That is awful that they've still been going on and so many


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 7, 2016)

It's probably nothing new, it's just the internet allows people to join the dots better. We had a 'cat killer' in the village I grew up in back in the 80s, remember finding a dead cat on the playing field that was a likely victim (long way from the road). A spate of them over several months. On another occasion a local twat killed one by dropping it off the railway viaduct. Kids can be horrible.


----------



## Sirena (Dec 7, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> It's probably nothing new, it's just the internet allows people to join the dots better. We had a 'cat killer' in the village I grew up in back in the 80s, remember finding a dead cat on the playing field that was a likely victim (long way from the road). A spate of them over several months. On another occasion a local twat killed one by dropping it off the railway viaduct. Kids can be horrible.


I think this one is unique.  He kills the cat then displays it for the owner to see.

It's done to distress the owner.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 16, 2017)

Criminal profile of 'Croydon Cat Killer' reveals fantasies about killing humans 

Should catch the beast sooner rather than later.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 17, 2017)

Ulp I live in Addiscombe. 
I found one of those cats once when out jogging. It had been decapitated, drained of blood (elsewhere) then dumped back just outside of the owners house.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 17, 2017)

Horrific.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 17, 2017)

And yeah they need to catch the person because doing shit like that to cats (especially cats for some reason) is from what I have read on the subject a major warning sign


----------



## ffsear (Jun 17, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ulp I live in Addiscombe.
> I found one of those cats once when out jogging. It had been decapitated, drained of blood (elsewhere) then dumped back just outside of the owners house.



Sorry pal,  that sounds horrible


----------



## extra dry (Jun 17, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ulp I live in Addiscombe.
> I found one of those cats once when out jogging. It had been decapitated, drained of blood (elsewhere) then dumped back just outside of the owners house.



It is awful. I stumbled across the mirror article and remembered the thread on here.

 I read a couple of comments on the mirror article  and somebody has written about cats killing thousands of song birds, my wild hunch it is the person responsible.


----------



## Callie (Jun 17, 2017)

extra dry said:


> It is awful. I stumbled across the mirror article and remembered the thread on here.
> 
> I read a couple of comments on the mirror article  and somebody has written about cats killing thousands of song birds, my wild hunch it is the person responsible.


Dunno. I would have thought if you appreciate wildlife and songbirds you're unlikely to truly advocate murdering cats.

Maybe?


----------



## classicdish (Jun 18, 2017)

The Met: Policing London, Series 2: Episode 4

Available until Thu 12am

"In Brixton custody suite, a detainee has stripped naked and is refusing to come out of his cell and go to court. In another cell, a man has been brought in for threatening a supermarket cashier with a knife. *In Croydon, a detective investigates a series of cat killings, bringing in a specialist in animal forensic pathology and criminal profiling experts from the National Crime Agency.* While at New Scotland Yard, senior police officers plan the strategy for the year's anti-capitalist Million Mask March."

Quite an interesting watch - Brixton custody suite, the Croydon cat-killer investigation and some anti-capitalist protest footage from November 2016.


----------



## gindygoo (Jun 18, 2017)

classicdish  thanks I'll have a watch of that. I live in Brighton, and own a cat so it's been a bit worrying tbh. Although we have a 3g-GPS-Wi-Fi tracker (it's called a Pod) on our cat for just in case he goes missing. It wouldn't be hard to ditch his collar if it was a concerted effort to snatch or harm him.

Btw the person who alerted the lady to her dead cat did the right thing. I'd want closure too


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 18, 2017)

What a cunt this person is.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jun 18, 2017)

How have they not caught the person yet?


----------



## bimble (Jul 4, 2017)

So grim. This was put through the letterbox must have been over the last couple of days (London SE5)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2017)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> How have they not caught the person yet?


i'd have thought that using a couple of analytical tools would have gone some way towards identifying them by now. for example, 

not to mention looking at the geographical spread of incidents.

and time-event charts


----------



## sim667 (Jul 4, 2017)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> How have they not caught the person yet?



No, it seems to have calmed down for the moment. I suspect whoever was doing it felt like they were under pressure.

The worrying thing is that when they restart, is that it escalates.


----------



## Athos (Jul 4, 2017)

sim667 said:


> No, it seems to have calmed down for the moment. I suspect whoever was doing it felt like they were under pressure.
> 
> The worrying thing is that when they restart, is that it escalates.



Probably in prison for something else.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 4, 2017)

.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 4, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ulp I live in Addiscombe.
> I found one of those cats once when out jogging. It had been decapitated, drained of blood (elsewhere) then dumped back just outside of the owners house.


I found exactly the same outside a house on Purley Way three years ago. Not an image I'm likely to forget.

There's always the possibility, given the media attention, of copycat events.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> call me cynical but I am far from convinced of the veracity of this cat killer story.  Some perspective is needed here.
> 
> Go on , get on my case



Yeah, maybe it's a false flag.

wtf? Veracity? wtf?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 4, 2017)

Not going to get involved in this actually.


----------



## clicker (Jul 4, 2017)

sim667 said:


> No, it seems to have calmed down for the moment. I suspect whoever was doing it felt like they were under pressure.
> 
> The worrying thing is that when they restart, is that it escalates.


 I get SNARL updates on my facebook. They've got a really active page. It doesn't seem to be calming down unfortunately .


----------



## TruXta (Jul 4, 2017)

Are you saying it's made up, that there's no one going around killing these cats?


----------



## D'wards (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Sirena (Jul 25, 2017)

TruXta said:


> Are you saying it's made up, that there's no one going around killing these cats?


A friend of mine wondered that: wondered if the South Norwood people (SNARL) were boosting it up for fame or money.

But I have had a good rummage among the details and, on the web, there are plenty of news reports (local papers etc) of people affected.  I am convinced it's real.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 25, 2017)

Sirena said:


> A friend of mine wondered that: wondered if the South Norwood people (SNARL) were boosting it up for fame or money.
> 
> But I have had a good rummage among the details and, on the web, there are plenty of news reports (local papers etc) of people affected.  I am convinced it's real.


I think the police would realise quite quickly if SNARL were trying to take people for a ride.


----------



## Sirena (Jul 25, 2017)

Battersea Cats and Dogs Home are currently pressing for animal cruelty to be subject to stricter sentencing.  Currently, the maximum sentence for animal cruelty is 6 months and they want it increased to five years.

NotFunny - Animal cruelty sentences are a joke

In America recently, a serial cat killer got 16 years (sorry for the Mail link....)

Cat killer sentenced to 16 YEARS for murdering 21 felines | Daily Mail Online


----------



## sim667 (Sep 1, 2017)

Police issue description of ‘Croydon cat killer’



> The description of the individual believed to be behind all of the attacks has been published on the Snarl website. He is said to be a white man in his 40s with short brown hair, dressed in dark clothing, possibly with acne scarring to his face. It also says he may be wearing a headlamp or carrying a torch.
> 
> Snarl’s co-founder Tony Jenkins said the description had been shared with his organisation by Surrey police and was based on witnesses to three recent cat killings in Caterham, Surrey.
> 
> “It matches similar descriptions from other areas,” said Jenkins. “We’ve been working on this case since October 2015, going up and down the UK, tracking the bodies he leaves behind. I am very hopeful it’s a major breakthrough.”


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 1, 2017)

Sirena said:


> Battersea Cats and Dogs Home are currently pressing for animal cruelty to be subject to stricter sentencing.  Currently, the maximum sentence for animal cruelty is 6 months and they want it increased to five years.
> 
> NotFunny - Animal cruelty sentences are a joke
> 
> ...



Sentences can always be made to run consecutively, 10 cats = 6 years and so on.

Is killing a cat cruel though?


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 1, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Is killing a cat cruel though?



Yes.

HTH.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 1, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Yes.
> 
> HTH.



More, less or the same as killing a cow?


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 1, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> More, less or the same as killing a cow?



Leaving aside the animal cruelty aspect for one moment.  I was thinking more that pets are an intrinsic part of a lot of homes, they bring great joy and are loved dearly. I imagine for some isolated people they may be the only interaction they have a lot of the time.  

To have that connection torn away and in such a barbaric manner is cruel in the extreme.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 1, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sentences can always be made to run consecutively, 10 cats = 6 years and so on.



Because 10 x 6 months = 6 years?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 1, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Leaving aside the animal cruelty aspect for one moment.  I was thinking more that pets are an intrinsic part of a lot of homes, they bring great joy and are loved dearly. I imagine for some isolated people they may be the only interaction they have a lot of the time.
> 
> To have that connection torn away and in such a barbaric manner is cruel in the extreme.



Don't get me wrong, I love dogs and am fairly fond of cats and am horrified at what the fucker's up to. BUT...is what he is doing cruel to the cat? If killing animals isn't intrinsically cruel and multilating them after death perfectly normal (think of the juicy steaks on display in the high street windows...), why should a cat killer go to jail for a long time? Not even sure cats count as property, think dogs do though?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 1, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> Because 10 x 6 months = 6 years?



It feels like it if you have to spend that time in Croydon.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 1, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love dogs and am fairly fond of cats and am horrified at what the fucker's up to. BUT...is what he is doing cruel to the cat? If killing animals isn't intrinsically cruel and multilating them after death perfectly normal (think of the juicy steaks on display in the high street windows...), why should a cat killer go to jail for a long time? Not even sure cats count as property, think dogs do though?



Well that would depend on your views regarding consumption of meat.  I just don't think you can compare farm animals to pets.  If someone nips into a field and kills a cow it is the financial damage caused to the farmer which is the main reason for prosecution.  If someone deliberately kills someone's pet its emotional damage caused, there has to be some sort price to pay for that, surely?

Animal cruelty laws are clearly contradictory but then again so is our relationship to animals in this country.  

Of course the other aspect is the worry that freaks like this get bored and move on, better to act now rather than wait for it.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 1, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love dogs and am fairly fond of cats and am horrified at what the fucker's up to. BUT...is what he is doing cruel to the cat? If killing animals isn't intrinsically cruel and multilating them after death perfectly normal (think of the juicy steaks on display in the high street windows...), why should a cat killer go to jail for a long time? Not even sure cats count as property, think dogs do though?


I don't think abattoirs, for all their faults, regularly kill animals and then seek to ritualistically display their dismembered remains to the owners and the public as some kind of up yours.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 1, 2017)

TruXta said:


> I don't think abattoirs, for all their faults, regularly kill animals and then seek to ritualistically display their dismembered remains to the owners and the public as some kind of up yours.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 1, 2017)

In a logical vegan world then killing cows, rabbits, chickens, ducks, pigs, etc for food would be just as unacceptable as killing pet animals - but we don't yet live in such a world and our attitudes to animals inevitably vary according to how much use a species is to us and how attached we feel to them. And morally, killing a wasp or an ant - or maybe even a fluffy bunny wabbit - is not the same as killing an endangered tiger, never mind a much-loved family pet.

One more selfish-human reason for caring about the Cat Killer - as a matter of pure human self-interest - is that really serious or fetishistic, repeat animal abusers are astronomically more likely to commit crimes against humans too (not inevitably, not invariably, and correlation is not causation - but check out some of the figures in this - why one vet got into co-operating more with police in the US to mop up the mess animal abusers leave all over the place:
The Link Between Animal Abuse and Murder


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 1, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> I just don't think you can compare farm animals to pets.  If someone nips into a field and kills a cow it is the financial damage caused to the farmer which is the main reason for prosecution.  If someone deliberately kills someone's pet its emotional damage caused, there has to be some sort price to pay for that, surely?



Feral cats are fair game then?


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 1, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Feral cats are fair game then?



I don't know the law on that.  I think you're right that dogs hold a different place in law to cats.  I expect it would depend how you chose to kill said feral cat.

If someone is wandering around offing the odd bit of wildlife with a rifle than I don't suppose many people would be too bothered as long as the rifle was legal and the animal not protected.  If the same person was wandering around mutilating wildlife all over the place I would expect the authorities to take a keen interest in him.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 1, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


>


And that's comparable how?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 1, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> I don't know the law on that.  I think you're right that dogs hold a different place in law to cats.  I expect it would depend how you chose to kill said feral cat.
> 
> If someone is wandering around offing the odd bit of wildlife with a rifle than I don't suppose many people would be too bothered as long as the rifle was legal and the animal not protected.  If the same person was wandering around mutilating wildlife all over the place I would expect the authorities to take a keen interest in him.



I asked if killing a cat is cruel, you said that it is. Clearly it is not, as long as the killing is done in a humane manner. What happens to the corpse of the cat is irrelevant, it's already dead. 

So if this fella is humanely killing pet cats, an animal which I'm pretty sure is not chattels, what is the actual crime here?


----------



## hegley (Sep 1, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> So if this fella is humanely killing pet cats


He's not though. Reports are saying blunt force trauma, possibly from being thrown (swung?) against a wall.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 1, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I asked if killing a cat is cruel, you said that it is. Clearly it is not, as long as the killing is done in a humane manner. What happens to the corpse of the cat is irrelevant, it's already dead.
> 
> So if this fella is humanely killing pet cats, an animal which I'm pretty sure is not chattels, what is the actual crime here?



Cruel to the owners.  I don't think I got into animal welfare.  

He'll probably get done (if caught) under animal cruelty but that's the law for you.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 1, 2017)

hegley said:


> He's not though. Reports are saying blunt force trauma, possibly from being thrown (swung?) against a wall.



Obviously I'm not advocating what this wanker's doing, but even picking a cat up by its back legs and smashing its head against a wall, does that really come under cruelty? Compare to herding to a shed and a bolt through the brain, or the Kosher of Halal methods of killing?


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 1, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Obviously I'm not advocating what this wanker's doing, but even picking a cat up by its back legs and smashing its head against a wall, does that really come under cruelty? Compare to herding to a shed and a bolt through the brain, or the Kosher of Halal methods of killing?



I said up top that we clearly have a contradictory relationship to animals in this country.  If you're looking for some sort of consistency then you're out of luck.  Its bizarre quite frankly and that's why the vegans are right as much as it pains me to say it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 1, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Cruel to the owners.



So is damaging/destroying anything else that doesn't belong to someone. Yet when I have mentioned on here previously that my mate Rich's nan developed a relationship with a blackbird which she then saw being killed by a cat, which she then drove to Kent and released, people have given the impression that Rich's nan was out of order...


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 1, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> So is damaging/destroying anything else that doesn't belong to someone. Yet when I have mentioned on here previously that my mate Rich's nan developed a relationship with a blackbird which she then saw being killed by a cat, which she then drove to Kent and released, people have given the impression that Rich's nan was out of order...



Its a mess alright.

Personally I'm not a cat person, I'm a member of the RSPB and like it or not cats are an invasive ferocious predator of our native wildlife.  At my old flat we had a pear tree in the middle of the garden, due to our proximity of Richmond Park we used to get a lot of unusual and exciting avian visitors.  Then next door got two cats and the birds stopped visiting.  The cats didn't kill any birds as they were useless but their mere presence scared the birds away.

Now, it didn't matter so much to us, a bit sad but that's it.  But if I was house bound and one of my daily highlights was watching the birds than it would have been really rubbish.  I don't think many cat owners realise the imposition their choice of pet is.

That being said what is going on here is clearly wrong.  This is traumatizing for people and the weirdo needs locking up.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 1, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> So is damaging/destroying anything else that doesn't belong to someone. Yet when I have mentioned on here previously that my mate Rich's nan developed a relationship with a blackbird which she then saw being killed by a cat, which she then drove to Kent and released, people have given the impression that Rich's nan was out of order...



Did you see that thread by Edie  when her kid had been involved in the killing of a mallard?  She was getting pelters when I really didn't see it as that big a deal.  My car is covered in leather inside, I'm currently sat opposite a butchers shop with all manner of dead animals on display.

I dunno, trying to apply logic to a situation where this isn't much.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 1, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> Did you see that thread by Edie  when her kid had been involved in the killing of a mallard?  She was getting pelters when I really didn't see it as that big a deal.  My car is covered in leather inside, I'm currently sat opposite a butchers shop with all manner of dead animals on display.
> 
> I dunno, trying to apply logic to a situation where this isn't much.



No, as you say, unless you adopt the vegan position you're pretty much fucked. Killing for kicks does seem weird, but as vegans point out, no one in the UK has to eat meat, so all meat-eaters are basically doing it for kicks. 

Anyway, Frau Bahn's been slow-roasting a sodding great lump of beef all afternoon, the house smells lovely, so will sign off and get downstairs...


----------



## cyril_smear (Sep 1, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> BUT...is what he



He? How do you know that?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 1, 2017)

I don't think torturing domestic pets for fun sits on the same ledge as killing animals for food. If it does then the world is full of psychos and we should just accept our doom.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 1, 2017)

cyril_smear said:


> He? How do you know that?



Sadly, it's a reasonable working assumption... In my entirely uneducated in criminology estimation, I'd be amazed if there's more than a 1 in 10 chance that it's a woman.

At some stage old matey-cakes is going to get bored of cats, and he's going to start on kids - poisoned food handed out, air rifle, whatever.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 1, 2017)

And according to some, non-vegans will do th same.


----------



## Smoking kills (Sep 1, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I don't think torturing domestic pets for fun sits on the same ledge as killing animals for food. If it does then the world is full of psychos and we should just accept our doom.


I don't think so either. There's no evidence matey is torturing cats though, perhaps only because that would be too noisy. The horror movie stuff seems aimed at cat owners rather than cats.
Bahnhofs' points about veganism, and wildlife predation by cats, made me wonder, again, how any vegan could keep a cat as a "companion animal". (Love that one, why not just call it a familiar and have done with it)?


----------



## cyril_smear (Sep 2, 2017)

what's the maximum sentence one could get for what this person is doing?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 2, 2017)

26 weeks?

One of my mates killed a cat (crime of passion.. ) and ended up with 12 weeks - 6 inside... but that was also because he was a twat in the court, as well as in the first place..


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> In a logical vegan world then killing cows, rabbits, chickens, ducks, pigs, etc for food would be just as unacceptable as killing pet animals - but we don't yet live in such a world and our attitudes to animals inevitably vary according to how much use a species is to us and how attached we feel to them. And morally, killing a wasp or an ant - or maybe even a fluffy bunny wabbit - is not the same as killing an endangered tiger, never mind a much-loved family pet.
> 
> One more selfish-human reason for caring about the Cat Killer - as a matter of pure human self-interest - is that really serious or fetishistic, repeat animal abusers are astronomically more likely to commit crimes against humans too (not inevitably, not invariably, and correlation is not causation - but check out some of the figures in this - why one vet got into co-operating more with police in the US to mop up the mess animal abusers leave all over the place:
> The Link Between Animal Abuse and Murder


Why would you want a logical world at all? Have you ever seen star trek?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 2, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Obviously I'm not advocating what this wanker's doing, but even picking a cat up by its back legs and smashing its head against a wall, does that really come under cruelty? Compare to herding to a shed and a bolt through the brain, or the Kosher of Halal methods of killing?



Yeah - to state the obvious.. cruelty isn't an absolute, but is socially determined..


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I don't think torturing domestic pets for fun sits on the same ledge as killing animals for food. If it does then the world is full of psychos and we should just accept our doom.


Our world is full of psychos, chuck


----------



## NoXion (Sep 3, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Why would you want a logical world at all? Have you ever seen star trek?



Straw Vulcan - TV Tropes


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2017)

NoXion said:


> Straw Vulcan - TV Tropes


Yeh that's missing the point altogether. The counterposing of logic and emotion is a false dichotomy, chuck.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 3, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh that's missing the point altogether. The counterposing of logic and emotion is a false dichotomy, chuck.


Which is something that the link pointed out, chuck.

Your question was about wanting to live in a logical world "at all", while referencing Star Trek as an apparently negative example, and if you had read the link you would have known that the false dichotomy between logic and emotion is not the only manifestation of the Straw Vulcan, either within Star Trek or more generally.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 3, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Why would you want a logical world at all? Have you ever seen star trek?



Yes I have seen Star Trek ...  No, I don't want a logical world (never said I did) - which is one of the reasons I am not a vegan, even though intellectually I recognise the global ecological argument for it and flatter myself that I don't like animal cruelty. It's very arguable that a weekly meat-eater who thinks pet-cat-killers are evil is illogical if not downright hypocritical, but that's where I'm at...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2017)

Surrey police think they might have come close to catching the guy last night, but it's a pretty tenuous story tbh. There was a guy who matched the current description (which isn't that detailed to begin with) who was using a torch to look through lots of people's gardens. The police were called, but he'd gone by the time they arrived.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Sep 4, 2017)

This fellow needs a big size nine steel toe cap hoof to the bollocks and some cat shit smeared in his face when they catch him.

That's my 2 pence worth.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 4, 2017)

Coat him in Marmite, roll him in Dreamies, chuck him into a tiger enclosure imho


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 4, 2017)

He needs help, is what he needs.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 4, 2017)

I despair of people like this.  What is their mind frame...
I was saddened to see in the Croydon Advertiser earlier,  that a tiny kitten around 8 weeks old was found kicked to death in Norbury Park.


----------



## mather (Sep 4, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> Yes I have seen Star Trek ...  No, I don't want a logical world (never said I did) - which is one of the reasons I am not a vegan, even though intellectually I recognise the global ecological argument for it and flatter myself that I don't like animal cruelty. It's very arguable that a weekly meat-eater who thinks pet-cat-killers are evil is illogical if not downright hypocritical, but that's where I'm at...



Same here, I love my pet cats but I also love my bacon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 4, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Surrey police think they might have come close to catching the guy last night, but it's a pretty tenuous story tbh. There was a guy who matched the current description (which isn't that detailed to begin with) who was using a torch to look through lots of people's gardens. The police were called, but he'd gone by the time they arrived.


Probably someone looking for the cat killer


----------



## patman post (Sep 4, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I don't think torturing domestic pets for fun sits on the same ledge as killing animals for food. If it does then the world is full of psychos and we should just accept our doom.


Think I agree. But there are too many cats around decimating (or worse for the pedantic among us) the wildlife in our gardens and countryside. One way of countering this feline infestation is to leave out cat food laced with warfarin in places hedgehogs and other useful wildlife** cannot get to. 
** Personally I would not mind If city foxes also consumed a fatal dose...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 4, 2017)

patman post said:


> Think I agree. But there are too many cats around decimating (or worse for the pedantic among us) the wildlife in our gardens and countryside. One way of countering this feline infestation is to leave out cat food laced with warfarin in places hedgehogs and other useful wildlife** cannot get to.
> ** Personally I would not mind If city foxes also consumed a fatal dose...



We don't have gardens in London unfortunately. Fuck knows where they go and shit.


----------



## patman post (Sep 4, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> We don't have gardens in London unfortunately. Fuck knows where they go and shit.


We have (small) gardens and other (large) green spaces in Hackney. Not only the Royal Boroughs enjoy diverse wildlife...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 4, 2017)

patman post said:


> We have gardens and other green spaces in Hackney. Not only the Royal Boroughs enjoy diverse wildlife...



Then I'm pleased that cats shit in your garden. Maybe the problem seems worse as cats from poorer neighbourhoods are heading over for a bit of a break?


----------



## patman post (Sep 4, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Then I'm pleased that cats shit in your garden. Maybe the problem seems worse as cats from poorer neighbourhoods are heading over for a bit of a break?


Maybe the Kats pack their Kit and head over for a bit of a break. But Hackney is one of the poorer London boroughs, so their wealth compasses seem to need recalibration...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 4, 2017)

patman post said:


> Maybe the Kats pack their Kit and head over for a bit of a break. But Hackney is one of the poorer London boroughs, so their wealth compasses seem to need recalibration...



Yes Hackney is. But not Hackney with a garden. We're talking £250k there nowadays I reckon.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 4, 2017)

patman post said:


> Think I agree. But there are too many cats around decimating (or worse for the pedantic among us) the wildlife in our gardens and countryside. One way of countering this feline infestation is to leave out cat food laced with warfarin in places hedgehogs and other useful wildlife** cannot get to.
> ** Personally I would not mind If city foxes also consumed a fatal dose...


Fuck off.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 4, 2017)

Unless you're lucky enough to get social housing. Although there may be house shares with a garden where everyone rents a room but even then, you're talking £500 a month a room at the bottom end.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2017)

Update - Forensic lab probes 'Croydon cat killer'


----------



## Poi E (Sep 29, 2017)

That'll hurt.


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 2, 2017)

In other news, there's good news for birds BBC NEWS | UK | UK wild bird population increases


----------



## manji (Oct 2, 2017)

nuffsaid said:


> In other news, there's good news for birds BBC NEWS | UK | UK wild bird population increases


2006 news ?


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 2, 2017)

manji said:


> 2006 news ?



Anticipation of good news - always helps provide a positive mental outlook.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2017)

nuffsaid said:


> Anticipation of good news - always helps provide a positive mental outlook.


it's hard to anticipate 2006 news these day, chuck


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 2, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> it's hard to anticipate 2006 news these day, chuck



It's amazing what animals can sense ahead of time for that news item to make sense at the time based on our Croydon killer, earthquakes, a declining cat population.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2017)

nuffsaid said:


> In other news, there's good news for birds BBC NEWS | UK | UK wild bird population increases


here's something more recent https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...Wild_bird_populations_in_the_UK_1970-2015.pdf


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 2, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> here's something more recent https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...Wild_bird_populations_in_the_UK_1970-2015.pdf



Seems we need to get rid of even more cats, that's even worse than I thought. Poor birdies...

Birdy num num


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 27, 2017)

Back in the news

The cat killer stalking suburbia


----------



## extra dry (Oct 27, 2017)

The number and geographical range of attacks lead me to think it is more than one individual.


----------



## MrSpikey (Oct 28, 2017)

extra dry said:


> The number and geographical range of attacks lead me to think it is more than one individual.


Some sort of copy cat killer, perhaps?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 28, 2017)

MrSpikey said:


> Some sort of copy cat killer, perhaps?


I think that's been ruled out.  There are certain injuries,  done in the same way each time that make them certain it's one person.  None of this info has been released. 
Evil bastard wants his balls cut off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> I think that's been ruled out.  There are certain injuries,  done in the same way each time that make them certain it's one person.  None of this info has been released.
> Evil bastard wants his balls cut off.


I'd be inclined to amputate something else


----------



## vanya (Oct 28, 2017)

The appropriate punishment would involve a hammer, a bag of nails, a tree and the perpetrator's scrotum.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 4, 2017)

And now, rabbits?

Dead rabbit 'link to Croydon cat killer'


----------



## extra dry (Nov 4, 2017)

Calling this maniac clever, that will draw him out.

"It is possible - both geographically and because of the timings - for one person to be doing this.

"This person is a very clever psychopath, he is forensically aware, avoids CCTV and might well travel as part of his job.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 7, 2017)

Latest:

Fears ‘UK cat killer’ has struck in Hastings

Croydon Cat Killer death toll reaches 400 animals after more cases are linked by police | Eastlondonlines


----------



## Gromit (Dec 7, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> I think that's been ruled out.  There are certain injuries,  done in the same way each time that make them certain it's one person.  None of this info has been released.
> Evil bastard wants his balls cut off.


Police have said that there have been copycat killings but that they can tell the difference.


----------



## nardy (Jan 6, 2018)

Man arrested.
Man arrested in Northampton amid Croydon cat killer investigation - AOL UK News


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 6, 2018)

nardy said:


> Man arrested.
> Man arrested in Northampton amid Croydon cat killer investigation - AOL UK News



... and then released pending further enquiry. And SNARL (South Norwood Animal Rescue and Liberty) are saying they don’t believe the arrested man is the cat killer.

The point being that we can’t assume our animals are safe from this predator.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 7, 2018)

I’d love to believe they’ve got him but I’m not convinced - given the need for the police to get results and put this case “to bed”. Keep looking peeps


----------



## ska invita (Jan 16, 2018)

Croydon Cat Killer: Three attacks in a week in SE London and Dartford


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 10, 2018)

Just wondering. . . maybe asking for advice. 
Probably nothing but. . 
Just by chance saw a guy walking up the street (addiscombe Croydon) carrying a cat I know lives just opposite. I took a look out the front door, and then ran upstairs to quickly stick my trousers on and chase him up the road to check nothing weird was going on. I was pretty quick, but by the time I got out he was nowhere to be seen. Luckily I passed the cat was back on the street up the road. The only chance he would have had to get away that quick was is if A, he legged it or hid, or B, he was just a resident who felt like carrying the cat for a few feet, and then went into his house. 
So, my question is. . . is it worth mentioning? 
On the one hand, is it really that odd just to pick up a cat and walk up the road a bit? It is broad daylight on a Saturday morning after all. 
On the other, I think the norm is to stop and pet a cat, if it wasn't odd I wouldn't have run up the road. 
If it is worth mentioning, who do I mention it to? Seems like it's probably nothing, don't want to waste peoples time or muddy and waters.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just wondering. . . maybe asking for advice.
> Probably nothing but. .
> Just by chance saw a guy walking up the street (addiscombe Croydon) carrying a cat I know lives just opposite. I took a look out the front door, and then ran upstairs to quickly stick my trousers on and chase him up the road to check nothing weird was going on. I was pretty quick, but by the time I got out he was nowhere to be seen. Luckily I passed the cat was back on the street up the road. The only chance he would have had to get away that quick was is if A, he legged it or hid, or B, he was just a resident who felt like carrying the cat for a few feet, and then went into his house.
> So, my question is. . . is it worth mentioning?
> ...


Write every detail down and talk to the people whose cat it is


----------



## D'wards (Feb 10, 2018)

I think it is worth mentioning. I'd speak to the owner first to check, and if it's suspicious call croydon nick, or maybe that organisation in South Norwood who are dealing with this.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 10, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> On the one hand, is it really that odd just to pick up a cat and walk up the road a bit? It is broad daylight on a Saturday morning after all.
> On the other, I think the norm is to stop and pet a cat, if it wasn't odd I wouldn't have run up the road.
> If it is worth mentioning, who do I mention it to? Seems like it's probably nothing, don't want to waste peoples time or muddy and waters.




I've never seen anyone pick a cat up like that - as you say - people generally stop, pet cat, move on - therefore this seems odd - no harm in mentioning it - data is data, it will be the subsequent interpretation that matters


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 10, 2018)

Yes. Worth mentioning. Get the description down right  now. It might be someone else challenged him so he put the cat down.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 10, 2018)

good point


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX write every detail down before doing anything else


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 10, 2018)

Do it. It most likely isn't the sicko but just in case it is... you're definitely not wasting anyone's time by speaking to the owner, or the police. Do it while the scenario is still fresh in your memory.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 10, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> ATOMIC SUPLEX write every detail down before doing anything else


Done.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 10, 2018)

D'wards said:


> I think it is worth mentioning. I'd speak to the owner first to check, and if it's suspicious call croydon nick, or maybe that organisation in South Norwood who are dealing with this.


Who are they? Snarl?


----------



## clicker (Feb 10, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Oriole (Feb 10, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who are they? Snarl?



If you want to contact the police, the operation's code name is takahe - the contact number for the unit is 02086490216

If you prefer to call Snarl 07961030064


----------



## D'wards (May 5, 2018)

Documentary on this on Vice channel at 9pm on Tuesday 8th May if anyone can get that channel 

Vice to 'lift the lid' on Croydon Cat Killer in new documentary


----------



## passenger (May 5, 2018)

There has been a cat killed in Bewbush Crawley the police 
think its the  CCK


----------



## cyril_smear (May 8, 2018)

What channel is vice now,? A few channels have changed again.

edit. On sky I should say.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 8, 2018)

cyril_smear said:


> What channel is vice now,? A few channels have changed again.
> 
> edit. On sky I should say.


Channel 183 I think.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 8, 2018)

Croydon Cat Killer strikes again in south London | Daily Mail Online


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 9, 2018)

An update on the increased bird safety in the Croydon area....it might be down to foxes all along.

The ‘Croydon cat killer’ hunt has lasted three grisly years. But is he man or myth?


----------



## Indeliblelink (Sep 20, 2018)

Croydon cat killer finally unmasked as Met Police say it is foxes, closing the case

I doubt this will stop SNARL though


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 20, 2018)

In a way that's good news. Most animal abusers often go on to people eventually. So the fact its not done by human hands is good news, even though the untimely deaths of these pets is sad.

My husband's cat met a similarly grisly end five years back.

Urban foxes are starving due to lidded bins and poor Smartie was very old (and riligiously put outside the house at night by mother in law), so was got by a hungry fox.

If you live in an area where foxes can't scavenge due to lidded bins, then it's probably best to keep your cats in at night.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 20, 2018)

Not believing that one bit!  Think they're just saying that to justify stopping the investigation.   
Too many things don't add up. And if you follow the SNARL group that are involved with this.  You'll know exactly what I mean.


----------



## T & P (Sep 20, 2018)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> In a way that's good news. Most animal abusers often go on to people eventually. So the fact its not done by human hands is good news, even though the untimely deaths of these pets is sad.
> 
> My husband's cat met a similarly grisly end five years back.
> 
> ...


For the last few months we've had a family of foxes living behind the fence at the bottom of the garden, and they come through/ hang around/ sleep on our garden on a daily basis.

We have two cats and they and the foxes appear to have struck a pact of no aggression, with both species often sharing the garden at the same time, even if at opposite ends. Still, the cats like to nap outside all the time, and I can't help thinking if one of the foxes might one day decide to take their chances on one of the cats as they lay asleep.


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 20, 2018)

Haha! -  you'll never catch me now (or should I say meoowww!)

'Croydon cat killer' mystery solved


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 20, 2018)

Last year I opened my front door to a woman (who I assume was about to knock but it startled me her standing there) saying her cat was terribly injured and did I know anything or had I been burgled  so I told her I often heard a cat out the back and also sometimes heard foxes so likely they were the culprits.


----------



## albionism (Sep 20, 2018)

It took the police three years to 
work out it was foxes? WTF?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 20, 2018)

I did say this on here about a year ago but pulled it after I felt it would serve no purpose apart from coming by across as a contrary twat in an emotional thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2018)

T & P said:


> For the last few months we've had a family of foxes living behind the fence at the bottom of the garden, and they come through/ hang around/ sleep on our garden on a daily basis.
> 
> We have two cats and they and the foxes appear to have struck a pact of no aggression, with both species often sharing the garden at the same time, even if at opposite ends. Still, the cats like to nap outside all the time, and I can't help thinking if one of the foxes might one day decide to take their chances on one of the cats as they lay asleep.


I've often seen cats and foxes in gardens but never thought they'd go beyond giving the each other evil stares


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 20, 2018)

Anecdotally, the fox pop has boomed in the past few years- I can often see 2 or 3 at the same time in my street


----------



## D'wards (Sep 20, 2018)

Wonder why it was just reported in south London? Are the foxes here particular arseholes? Have they been buying crack from the squirrels?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 20, 2018)

It was mostly South London, but not exclusively. Wasn’t there reports from places like Northampton?


----------



## D'wards (Sep 20, 2018)

But why is it not being reported in other large cities? Is it the bins here, as someone said upthread? 
Or is the bloodline here more willing to attack cats, like you get variations in behaviours of certain ant colonies .


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 20, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Wonder why it was just reported in south London? Are the foxes here particular arseholes? Have they been buying crack from the squirrels?


Out in the styx, it’s unusual for us not to find half a dead animal outside our front doors. 

So, you know. Gentrification, Norbert Elias’ Civilising Effect, dainty Londoners, etc, etc.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 20, 2018)

Out in this end of the Styx, Foxes are the leading cause of deaths in cats...


----------



## T & P (Sep 20, 2018)

D'wards said:


> But why is it not being reported in other large cities? Is it the bins here, as someone said upthread?
> Or is the bloodline here more willing to attack cats, like you get variations in behaviours of certain ant colonies .


Maybe there is a particular bloodline in the area more predisposed to attacking cats.

The Russians have apparently been studying fox genetics for more than half a century, and recently announced they have isolated and identified the gene that makes foxes tame and friendly animals. Perhaps they should get some of them to mate with the Croydon bad boys.

Fox ‘tameness gene’ identified in 60-year study


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 20, 2018)

Globalist media cover up the Truth again


----------



## moochedit (Sep 20, 2018)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Globalist media cover up the Truth again



It's either aliens doing it or it's an initiation rite for new illumanati members. Im sure david icke or alex jones will get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 20, 2018)

On my towns "community and conversation" Facebook group, people are flat out rejecting the police conclusion.  Saying that it's because it cost too much to investigate, one woman even made a comparison with Putin/Salisbury, commenting on how the police are trying to pull the wool over our eyes in the same obvious way Vlad did.  

I'm not buying it, but it is odd how sure the cops were that it was a person, how the cats were reported decapitated surgically and now they're saying foxes.  

But it does explain how the mystery man avoided detection, leaving no DNA or CCTV evidence in 400 crime scenes, by the wiley trick of not existing.  So, balance of probability, i'm buying the cops story.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 20, 2018)

My garden/area is fox families gallore they are in and out all the time. They have no interest in the many cats that also use the garden during the day. If anything they are scared of the cats but mostly the two just ignore eachother. The foxes are thin, the bins have lids...no dead cats in the 5 years that I have been here.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 20, 2018)

What about the chicken they found in lots of the cats' stomachs? They must have asked the owners what they'd fed their cats before they came up with that bit of theory, ie someone was using that as bait iirc.

On the one hand I want to believe it, on the other it doesn't feel like it answers all the questions...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 20, 2018)

If a fox had had them wouldn’t devoured cat carcasses have been showning up at all?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 20, 2018)

i'm not saying it's aliens ...

but maybe they got bored of cows and midwest farmers


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 20, 2018)

Nope, I don't believe the Met.
If "starving foxes" were to blame, they wouldn't just eat the head and tail. Actually, if the way they eat rabbits is anything to go by, a fox would start with the belly ...
Most foxes give cats a wide berth.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 20, 2018)

unless their has been a serious effort to improve refuse collections that we have not hear of

i don't think foxes would be eating the bones of cats

maybe one of them owns a pig farm


----------



## Mr Moose (Sep 20, 2018)

It's got all the hallmarks of urban myth, but Foxes are not likely the culprit, cars are. Foxes are just attracted to any road kill.

Our relatively small and timid cat leapt through the catflap the other day and ran a large dog fox out of the garden. I doubt Foxes are predating cats in any great number, they would certainly get hurt in the process and cat bites are nasty, poss fatal to a Fox in some cases.


----------



## tommers (Sep 20, 2018)

We once had 6 foxes in our back garden. Neighbour has two cats. 

They have never bothered each other, except for their ongoing "who can do the biggest shit" competition. 

Saw a squirrel looking very worried today though. 

But then I was trying to hit it with a spade so he did well to look worried. Little twat.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 20, 2018)

smmudge said:


> What about the chicken they found in lots of the cats' stomachs? They must have asked the owners what they'd fed their cats before they came up with that bit of theory, ie someone was using that as bait iirc.
> 
> On the one hand I want to believe it, on the other it doesn't feel like it answers all the questions...


If you put a left over chicken carcass in a black bin bag and leave it outside your house it's amazing how respectful cats are at leaving your rubbish alone. 

Oh wait no they aint! They rip the fuck out of your bags to get at the chicken and spread it allover the fucking place.


----------



## oryx (Sep 20, 2018)

Response from SNARL. Contains some grisly details.

I don't know who to believe, to be honest.


----------



## albionism (Sep 21, 2018)

Clever, those foxes, what with being able to surgically decapitate cats.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 21, 2018)

Gromit said:


> If you put a left over chicken carcass in a black bin bag and leave it outside your house it's amazing how respectful cats are at leaving your rubbish alone.
> 
> Oh wait no they aint! They rip the fuck out of your bags to get at the chicken and spread it allover the fucking place.



Bit of a coincidence I'd say, and I don't see why foxes would be preying on cats in an area where people left bin bags out such that their contents are accessible to cats and foxes.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Sep 21, 2018)

Weren't foxes blamed for attacking sleeping children a few years ago? 

They certainly do get a bad rap.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 21, 2018)

smmudge said:


> Bit of a coincidence I'd say, and I don't see why foxes would be preying on cats in an area where people left bin bags out such that their contents are accessible to cats and foxes.


It's not as if Croydon doesn't have bin bags all over the place which are ripped open nightly by foxes

Plus bins have been lifted for years now .


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 21, 2018)

oryx said:


> Response from SNARL. Contains some grisly details.
> 
> I don't know who to believe, to be honest.



Thats what I thought.
I actually found the one mentioned in addiscome.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 21, 2018)

Fox's are the new paedophiles FACT


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 21, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Weren't foxes blamed for attacking sleeping children a few years ago?
> 
> They certainly do get a bad rap.



See - Fox's are the new paedophiles FACT


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 21, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> See - Fox's are the new paedophiles FACT


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 21, 2018)

moochedit said:


> It's either aliens doing it or it's an initiation rite for new illumanati members. Im sure david icke or alex jones will get to the bottom of it.



Freemasons or the cops covering up a cat killer in the ranks. Or both.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 21, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Thats what I thought.
> I actually found the one mentioned in addiscome.


Exactly. Foxes who not only decapitate the cats in very specific ways but also know to leave them at their owners' doors every time? Sorry Met, I'm just not buying your theory.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 21, 2018)

them snarls are getting *loads* of cash i assume from supporters - they are not a registered charity - if people want to fund them, let them get on with their work and see what happens


----------



## girasol (Sep 21, 2018)

so.... it doesn't look like the case is solved at all, does it?  Or doesn't it?  So confused, don't know what to believe.  I just know there's shitloads of foxes around here and the thing that killed one of our cats was a car


----------



## likesfish (Sep 22, 2018)

Cat gets hit by car fox comes along and gobbles up the tasty morsel.
 Police arnt going to try to cover the this up because a serial animal abuser may move onto people and its high profile


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 22, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> them snarls are getting *loads* of cash i assume from supporters - they are not a registered charity - if people want to fund them, let them get on with their work and see what happens


They're pretty hand to mouth as an  animal rescue outfit  to be fair


----------



## D'wards (Sep 22, 2018)

This is the raison d'etre for SNARL. They will not go gentle into that good night


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 22, 2018)

likesfish said:


> Cat gets hit by car fox comes along and gobbles up the tasty morsel.
> Police arnt going to try to cover the this up because a serial animal abuser may move onto people and its high profile



The one I found had its head neatly cut off (but nowhere to be seen) and it's body drained of blood. No blood on the body or on the pavement. It was laid out slap bang in the middle of the pavement directly opposite the house the owner lived in.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 22, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The one I found had its head neatly cut off (but nowhere to be seen) and it's body drained of blood. No blood on the body or on the pavement. It was laid out slap bang in the middle of the pavement directly opposite the house the owner lived in.



Oh ..that's creepy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 22, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Oh ..that's creepy.


Yeah, those foxes are real arseholes.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 22, 2018)

likesfish said:


> Cat gets hit by car fox comes along and gobbles up the tasty morsel.
> Police arnt going to try to cover the this up because a serial animal abuser may move onto people and its high profile



I had an idea that it was a tactic as they're bare out of leads so they're saying they're closing the case to give the cat killer a sense of safety and maybe they'll take more risks.

Probably just watching too many detective shows though.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 22, 2018)

smmudge said:


> I had an idea that it was a tactic as they're bare out of leads so they're saying they're closing the case to give the cat killer a sense of safety and maybe they'll take more risks.
> 
> Probably just watching too many detective shows though.


Ya think?  This is them saying we haven't got the money to keep this up, case closed, fuck off.


----------



## extra dry (Sep 22, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> I did say this on here about a year ago but pulled it after I felt it would serve no purpose apart from coming by across as a contrary twat in an emotional thread.




You did, but it has to be a the dreaded killer Warefox, half fox the bottom, half human the top.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 22, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Freemasons



Cat skulls are a popular accessory in "satanic" circles iirc


----------



## TruXta (Sep 22, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Cat skulls are a popular accessory in "satanic" circles iirc


Really?


----------



## clicker (Sep 22, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The one I found had its head neatly cut off (but nowhere to be seen) and it's body drained of blood. No blood on the body or on the pavement. It was laid out slap bang in the middle of the pavement directly opposite the house the owner lived in.


Playing Devil's advocate,  the blood could have been washed away by rain. It would likely be outside the owner's house if it had been crossing the road. Cat's necks are very small and I could (but don't want to) imagine easily decapitated if hit by a car in the right place? I've always wondered why no cctv footage exists of the human allegedly responsible.  My cats and foxes share the garden amicably.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 23, 2018)

My money is on one of these twats


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 23, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Really?



TBH I am no expert on the occult, but I recall coming across a guy selling decorated cat skulls somewhere on the Internet, he was a goth and his page was full of baphomet, 666 etc. Now I had personal contact with SNARL when my OH found a disembowelled fox at the bus stop at the end of our street, I posted about it on these boards and another poster told me to let SNARL know, and they duly arrived in the evening to examine and collect the remains, this was the first I had heard of the cat killer, so months/years later when I saw this blokes web page I did think it worthy of investigation, as it happens he was in the states and not  a prime suspect so I googled UK cat skull sellers and seems they are available only thru licensed laboratories but I did wonder if there could be a black market, anyway when I saw the post I quoted it did make me reconsider it as a  motivation for killing cats but I guess the cops  would be all over something like that if it was a real possibilty


----------



## Smoking kills (Sep 23, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> TBH I am no expert on the occult, but I recall coming across a guy selling decorated cat skulls somewhere on the Internet, he was a goth and his page was full of baphomet, 666 etc. Now I had personal contact with SNARL when my OH found a disembowelled fox at the bus stop at the end of our street, I posted about it on these boards and another poster told me to let SNARL know, and they duly arrived in the evening to examine and collect the remains, this was the first I had heard of the cat killer, so months/years later when I saw this blokes web page I did think it worthy of investigation, as it happens he was in the states and not  a prime suspect so I googled UK cat skull sellers and seems they are available only thru licensed laboratories but I did wonder if there could be a black market, anyway when I saw the post I quoted it did make me reconsider it as a  motivation for killing cats but I guess the cops  would be all over something like that if it was a real possibilty


I'm no expert on the occult either, but I'd expect any secret satanic coven worth it's spunk to kill their own cats.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 24, 2018)

When I moved in to the estate where I live the majority of the residents were Asian and generally not into domestic animals. No cats to be seen but there used to be lots of children. 25 years later I still see no cats but there are hardly any resident children. I'd put this down to the consequences of Right to Buy but perhaps I've been naive. There's been a very noticeable increase in the number of foxes...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> My money is on one of these twats
> View attachment 147710


Pink trousers is yer man


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Cat skulls are a popular accessory in "satanic" circles iirc


Yeh but satanists are wankers


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 24, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh but satanists are wankers


But are not you yourself a


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2018)

Idris2002 said:


> But are not you yourself a


No


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 24, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> No


Hail Santa


----------



## Mungy (Sep 24, 2018)

Weren't foxes responsible for the cake problem. Come to think of it, perhaps it was squirrels?


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 23, 2018)

Indeliblelink said:


> Croydon cat killer finally unmasked as Met Police say it is foxes, closing the case
> 
> I doubt this will stop SNARL though



Something here does not add up:

December 2018: _Police spent £130,000 and 2,250 hours before deciding the 'Croydon cat killer' was foxes, figures show__


December 2017: Criminology expert fears the Croydon Cat Killer has a 'sexual motivation' and is 'jealous of families'


August 2017:  Police issue description of ‘Croydon cat killer’








(Source: bbc.co.uk)

*"The description of the individual believed to be behind all of the attacks has been published on the Snarl website. He is said to be a white man in his 40s with short brown hair, dressed in dark clothing, possibly with acne scarring to his face. It also says he may be wearing a headlamp or carrying a torch."*​_


----------



## Poi E (Dec 23, 2018)

Short brown hair seems right.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 23, 2018)

We have our very own Brighton version now
Brighton Cat Killer still at large - 14 cats knifed in horror attacks


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 23, 2018)

Indeliblelink said:


> We have our very own Brighton version now
> Brighton Cat Killer still at large - 14 cats knifed in horror attacks



That's so horrible.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 20, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Something here does not add up:
> 
> December 2018: _Police spent £130,000 and 2,250 hours before deciding the 'Croydon cat killer' was foxes, figures show_
> _
> ...



Further evidence that many people are aware that the Metropolitan Police Force is apparently taking the public for fools:

Is the ‘Croydon cat killer’ a fox – or a human still at large? (click for more)


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2019)

let's hope eh

Man facing charges over spate of attacks on cats in Brighton


----------



## philosophical (Dec 24, 2019)

Round here (Lewisham) there is quite a community of cats on our road, including one with three legs, there is also a large community of foxes. I see cats and foxes regularly in the back yard. The cat population has not diminished. Maybe Lewisham cats are more streetwise than Croydon ones.
I think it is a sick human bastard who has been doing all the killing and mutilation, I am unconvinced it is foxes.
I would be abject if my neighbours visiting cat were hurt, I think he is great, funny and always cheers me up when he calls round.


----------



## LDC (Dec 24, 2019)

two sheds said:


> let's hope eh
> 
> Man facing charges over spate of attacks on cats in Brighton



WTF is the story behind this? A psychopath?


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> WTF is the story behind this? A psychopath?


Not sure there needs to be much of a story. There are a lot of horrible people out there.


----------



## LDC (Dec 24, 2019)

Reno said:


> Not sure there needs to be much of a story. There are a lot of horrible people out there.



People are rarely born horrible though, some psychopaths excepted. Suspect this behaviour didn't emerge from nowhere.


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> People are rarely born horrible though, some psychopaths excepted. Suspect this behaviour didn't emerge from nowhere.



I honestly don’t care about his "story" and doubt we can learn anything from it. One thing I‘m certain of, is that people like that have low levels of or no empathy whatsoever and the reasons for that are still being argued over today. There is no neat explanation for why some people are evil cunts.

The aspect I find just as depressing is that this is charged as criminal damage, because animal cruelty charges are never more than a slap on the wrist. I’ve read so many reports of people killing pets or other animals in the most horrible ways and the punishment is that they aren’t allowed to keep an animal for a year or somesuch.


----------



## cyril_smear (Dec 24, 2019)

Reno said:


> The aspect I find just as depressing is that this is charged as criminal damage, because animal cruelty charges are never more than a slap on the wrist. I’ve read so many reports of people killing pets or other animals in the most horrible ways and the punishment is that they aren’t allowed to keep an animal for a year or somesuch.



He'll likely get a longer sentence for criminal damage though, so until laws regarding animal cruelty change you could take some solace in that.


----------



## LDC (Dec 24, 2019)

Reno said:


> I honestly don’t care about his "story" and doubt we can learn anything from it. One thing I‘m certain of, is that people like that have low levels of or no empathy whatsoever and the reasons for that are still being argued over today. There is no neat explanation for why people are evil cunts.
> 
> The aspect I find just as depressing is that this is charged as criminal damage, because animal cruelty charges are never more than a slap on the wrist. I’ve read so many reports of people killing pets or other animals in the most horrible ways and the punishment is that they aren’t allowed to keep an animal for a year or somesuch.



I don't 'care' as such, but am interested, that's all. But yes, I agree re: the charges. I suspect he'll get a very low sentence if convicted, even if he gets the maximum. Hanging's too good etc etc.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 24, 2019)

... meanwhile in America 
BBC News - Kentucky horse killings: Police hunt after 20 found shot dead
Police hunt horse killer as Kentucky deaths hit 20


----------



## Me76 (Dec 24, 2019)

> The CPS said it had carefully considered which charges would be most appropriate in the case and concluded the defendant should be charged with criminal damage.
> 
> “This does not in any way detract from the seriousness of the offence or the great distress these incidents will have caused the owners of the cats,” the CPS said. “However, under current legislation, cats and other animals are deemed as property.”


It's crap that it's the case but it seems they considered the best charge that would get the biggest sentence. 

I'd like to know if they have properly looked into whether he may be the person who was doing the South London crimes.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 25, 2019)

wiskey said:


> ... meanwhile in America
> BBC News - Kentucky horse killings: Police hunt after 20 found shot dead
> Police hunt horse killer as Kentucky deaths hit 20


I saw that, police reckon someone was hunting a wild herd of horses. Horrible.


----------



## bandrw (May 19, 2020)

ㅤㅤ ㅤㅤ ㅤㅤ


----------



## cyril_smear (May 19, 2020)

bandrw said:


> Whereabouts in Addiscombe was this? What did they look like? How were they dressed?



dressed as a cat burglar.


----------



## bandrw (May 19, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> dressed as a cat burglar.




Hysterical. Don't quit the day job.


----------



## cyril_smear (May 19, 2020)

bandrw said:


> Hysterical. Don't quit the day job.



i dont have a job.


----------



## bandrw (May 19, 2020)

ㅤㅤ ㅤㅤ ㅤㅤ


----------



## Spymaster (May 19, 2020)

I'd wager ATOMIC SUPLEX can't remember what catnapper dude was wearing over 2 years ago.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 19, 2020)

This isn't weird at all


----------



## bandrw (May 19, 2020)

ㅤㅤ ㅤㅤ ㅤㅤ


----------



## bandrw (May 19, 2020)

lel


----------



## Spymaster (May 19, 2020)

Well yeah. I guess he _might_ have kept the details of the bloke who didn't harm the cat at all, for 2 years.


----------



## D'wards (May 19, 2020)

bandrw said:


> Wow. Never mind.


Hi can I ask what's your interest? Are you involved with SNARL?


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 19, 2020)

bandrw said:


> ATOMIC SUPLEX stated that they'd recorded the details.


Not in the post you quoted. 

I am curious as to why you are asking this now? Is there a suspect?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 19, 2020)

bandrw said:


> ATOMIC SUPLEX stated that they'd recorded the details.


Yes and I kept it pinned to the wall for two years or so just in case a stranger off the internet required the details.


----------



## bandrw (May 19, 2020)




----------



## not-bono-ever (May 19, 2020)

maybe introduce yourself first and you may find people more receptive. I dunno.


----------



## Spymaster (May 19, 2020)

bandrw said:


> That replies my second message. Why skip the first? I'm assuming from your response you don't remember and aren't bothered. You seemed bothered back then, thought you said you ran down the street??!
> 
> I'm trying to rule somebody out who has major markers for this crap. Can you not tell? Maybe I'm writing in a different language. I didn't ask 3 difficult questions. It was easy.


So you're trying to rule out a bloke who has serious form for picking up cats, walking a few yards with them, then putting them down again?


----------



## two sheds (May 19, 2020)

Welcome to urban bandrw


----------



## bandrw (May 19, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> So you're trying to rule out a bloke who has serious form for picking up cats, walking a few yards with them, then putting them down again?




You got me. Everyone who picks a cat up is a master criminal   personally, I've never touched a cat. I also have tea Tuesdays with the Queen.


----------



## bandrw (May 19, 2020)

ㅤㅤ ㅤㅤ ㅤㅤ


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 19, 2020)

bandrw said:


> That replies my second message. Why skip the first? I'm assuming from your response you don't remember and aren't bothered. You seemed bothered back then, thought you said you ran down the street??!
> 
> I'm trying to rule somebody out who has major markers for this crap. Can you not tell? Maybe I'm writing in a different language. I didn't ask 3 difficult questions. It was easy.


No we can't tell. Maybe say something like that in the first place. . . . and no of course I can't remember, and at the time I explained why I ran down the street and wondered if I should call it in, and why perhaps is was nothing. I believe I wrote it all down at the time and called it into some organisation that was looking into it (the ones in south Norwood I think). Talk to them or the police.
A tad rude for a newcomer who makes no effort to introduce or explain themselves when replying to a two year old post.


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 19, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I saw that, police reckon someone was hunting a wild herd of horses. Horrible.



The Rangers do this quite often here, have a legal cull of wild Brumbies. I can't wrap my head around it. Well you know not the same as you posted about but still weird to kill good horses


----------



## krtek a houby (May 19, 2020)

bandrw said:


> I'd wager the cat killer doesn't, either



?


----------



## bandrw (May 19, 2020)

ㅤㅤ ㅤㅤ ㅤㅤ


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2020)




----------



## bandrw (May 19, 2020)

ㅤㅤ ㅤㅤ ㅤㅤ


----------



## passenger (May 20, 2020)

This thread is creeping me out a bit, my cat stays out most nights, and they're a lot of foxes out my way.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 30, 2021)

The cunt who was on trial for killing cats in Brighton has been found guilty.
What will he get as a sentence I wonder?









						Steven Bouquet: Man guilty of Brighton cat killings
					

Steven Bouquet is convicted after nine cats were killed and seven more injured in Brighton.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## cyril_smear (Jun 30, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> The cunt who was on trial for killing cats in Brighton has been found guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what kind of sentence he’ll get? There’s been no other cases like this.


----------



## kenny g (Jun 30, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> I wonder what kind of sentence he’ll get? There’s been no other cases like this.


I dare say a disappointing sentence considering the horror to the cats, the fear in those that love cats, and the fact he is a cunt.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 30, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> I wonder what kind of sentence he’ll get? There’s been no other cases like this.


Cats are classed as property, so the offense is criminal damage, which would normally result in a fine or up to six months inside, but it was tried at crown, where the maximum is a lot higher, but I wouldn't hold my breath on him getting anything more than 12 - 18 months


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2021)

There'll be a lot of cat lovers inside prison....


----------



## kenny g (Jun 30, 2021)

Would be fitting if he were required to do unpaid work cleaning tiger cages when on day release and someone forgot to keep the tigers and cat killer apart.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jun 30, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Cats are classed as property, so the offense is criminal damage, which would normally result in a fine or up to six months inside, but it was tried at crown, where the maximum is a lot higher, but I wouldn't hold my breath on him getting anything more than 12 - 18 months


That’s what I mean. There’s been no similar case to this, so whatever sentence he does get will set the precedent(potentially).


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 30, 2021)

Cases like this make me glad people like my housemate and brother are raising their cats as indoor pets.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 30, 2021)

Nasty fucker do, that to animals he'll do it to kids too


----------



## extra dry (Jul 10, 2021)

This clip highlights the complex relationship cats and foxes have.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jul 30, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> What will he get as a sentence I wonder?


He's been sentenced to 5 years.








						'Brighton cat killer' Steven Bouquet jailed for stabbing 16 pets
					

Steven Bouquet has been jailed for more than five years after he killed nine cats in night attacks.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 30, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> He's been sentenced to 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really surprised he got that long but nice one. I do hope his stay is a painful one.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 30, 2021)

A sad day indeed for garden birds. My thoughts and prayers go to their little chicks eager to survive in this harsh world of climate change, habitat destruction and predators.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 30, 2021)

nuffsaid said:


> A sad day indeed for garden birds. My thoughts and prayers go to their little chicks eager to survive in this harsh world of climate change, habitat destruction and predators.


WTF? 

Can't say it was a barrel of laughs when I found a decapitated cat and had to knock on the owners door to tell her.


----------



## iona (Jul 30, 2021)

Would've been around the time that 'Brighton Cat Killer' guy was active when I found a decapitated cat outside Hove crown court


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> He's been sentenced to 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Five years is a start


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2021)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> That’s what I mean. There’s been no similar case to this, so whatever sentence he does get will set the precedent(potentially).


Er there have been serial cat killers before eg Northampton cat killer who mutilated seven pets reveals how and why he did it


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Cats are classed as property, so the offense is criminal damage, which would normally result in a fine or up to six months inside, but it was tried at crown, where the maximum is a lot higher, but I wouldn't hold my breath on him getting anything more than 12 - 18 months


I think it's really weird that this man has got such a long sentence when no humans have been hurt. 5 yrs (even though he'll only serve 2.5) is a really long sentence for animal cruelty.


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> I think it's really weird that this man has got such a long sentence when no humans have been hurt. 5 yrs (even though he'll only serve 2.5) is a really long sentence for animal cruelty.



Agreed.  Though this guy does strike me as someone who needs a very close eye being kept on him when he gets out.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> I think it's really weird that this man has got such a long sentence when no humans have been hurt. 5 yrs (even though he'll only serve 2.5) is a really long sentence for animal cruelty.


I'm really surprised but fuck him.


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Free the Cat Murdering One!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Free the Cat Murdering One!


As long as there's a crowd of ailurophiles waiting to greet him


----------



## Wilf (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> I think it's really weird that this man has got such a long sentence when no humans have been hurt. 5 yrs (even though he'll only serve 2.5) is a really long sentence for animal cruelty.


I'm firmly in the 'fuck him' camp, but equally surprised.  I guess it's something about him killing _someone else's pets_. An equivalent amount of cruelty by a farmer/dog breeder/dog fighter wouldn't get anything like 5 years.  It was a property crime and I'm guessing the length of sentence was about _human _distress.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> I think it's really weird that this man has got such a long sentence when no humans have been hurt. 5 yrs (even though he'll only serve 2.5) is a really long sentence for animal cruelty.



This was particularly horrible.  He sourced hos victims and followed them...he befriended them and then brutally killed them. 

That's particularly despicable and I think 5 yrs is appropriate.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 30, 2021)

It's also the difference between cruelty from neglect vs absolutely psycho cruelty.

His next step might well have been humans.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 30, 2021)

Wilf said:


> I'm firmly in the 'fuck him' camp, but equally surprised.  I guess it's something about him killing _someone else's pets_. An equivalent amount of cruelty by a farmer/dog breeder/dog fighter wouldn't get anything like 5 years.  It was a property crime and I'm guessing the length of sentence was about _human _distress.


Indeed, the cats were taken away and killed, but then left for the owners to find. That would have been some of the kick.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Free the Cat Murdering One!


No.


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> This was particularly horrible.  He sourced hos victims and followed them...he befriended them and then brutally killed them.
> 
> That's particularly despicable and I think 5 yrs is appropriate.


Look- it's clear he is a weirdo but at the end of the day they are only animals. Millions of animals are killed each day on farms and in abattoirs- more humanely but not always. This is a very OTT sentence. As others have said- fuck him. But it is still OTT.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Look- it's clear he is a weirdo but at the end of the day they are only animals. Millions of animals are killed each day on farms and in abattoirs- more humanely but not always. This is a very OTT sentence. As others have said- fuck him. But it is still OTT.


No, it isn't. They are creatures with self-awareness. They are beings with intelligence. And treating animals as things degrades us all. When children are killed we look on that as particularly serious because of their vulnerability. Animals - in this case pets - are particularly vulnerable and in the case under discussion particularly so as they've been socialised to expect affection from humans. That should be reflected in any punishment meted out


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I didn't know you were vegan.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> I didn't know you were vegan.


That's a great non sequitur


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Look- it's clear he is a weirdo but at the end of the day they are only animals. Millions of animals are killed each day on farms and in abattoirs- more humanely but not always. This is a very OTT sentence. As others have said- fuck him. But it is still OTT.



They are human companion animals and he did it to cause distress to humans. Oddly as cats are objects the only offence is criminal damage, had he gone about a sustained campaign of damaging other property with the expressed intent of causing maximum distress to the property owner then he would likely face a very similar sentence. So fuck him there and fuck him in general.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> I think it's really weird that this man has got such a long sentence when no humans have been hurt. 5 yrs (even though he'll only serve 2.5) is a really long sentence for animal cruelty.


I welcome it tbh. For a lot of people pets are the emotional anchor of the household. 
To think of them being murdered and mutilated is traumatising


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 30, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I welcome it tbh. For a lot of people pets are the emotional anchor of the household.
> To think of them being murdered and mutilated is traumatising


While I agree that some people attach emotional significance to animals, and I completely understand that pricks like this would cause them significant emotional trauma due to maiming and killing their animals - isn't sentencing based on upsetting people the same logic that lead to the statues bill?


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Look- it's clear he is a weirdo but at the end of the day they are only animals. Millions of animals are killed each day on farms and in abattoirs- more humanely but not always. This is a very OTT sentence. As others have said- fuck him. But it is still OTT.



This is a weird hill you’ve decided to die on. Is there anything you’d like to admit?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> While I agree that some people attach emotional significance to animals, and I completely understand that pricks like this would cause them significant emotional trauma due to maiming and killing their animals - isn't sentencing based on upsetting people the same logic that lead to the statues bill?


he was sentenced for repeated ciminal damage for destroying people's property


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> While I agree that some people attach emotional significance to animals, and I completely understand that pricks like this would cause them significant emotional trauma due to maiming and killing their animals - isn't sentencing based on upsetting people the same logic that lead to the statues bill?


Victim statements often play a part in sentencing.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> This is a very OTT sentence. As others have said- fuck him. But it is still OTT.



I don't have pets, but I know a lot of people for whom having a beloved pet killed, mutilated, and dumped on their doorstep would be just about the worst thing imaginable - when you include the distress caused to the owners in this case and what must have been thousands of other pet owners terrorised by his actions, a sentence at the upper end of the scale doesn't seem too unreasonable.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 30, 2021)

Personally i hope the full spectrum of prison delights- shanks, boiling water, beatings with the sock / battery combo- bedevil his long days inside. I also hope the sick psycho does every last minute of his 5 years.

Fuck him.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> I think it's really weird that this man has got such a long sentence when no humans have been hurt. 5 yrs (even though he'll only serve 2.5) is a really long sentence for animal cruelty.


Do not give a fuck mate.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 30, 2021)

Plus some of them spent thousands on vets bills trying to save their pets.

I would have given him ten TBH. Hope he loses his home.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 30, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> WTF?
> 
> Can't say it was a barrel of laughs when I found a decapitated cat and had to knock on the owners door to tell her.


I'm sure mother birds feel the same when they come back to empty nests.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 30, 2021)

I'm sure mother birds feel the same when they come back to empty nests.


Anthropomorphism is childish nonsense.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Look- it's clear he is a weirdo but at the end of the day they are only animals.


It's quite disturbing how many people seem to think killing people's pets is OK.


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's quite disturbing how many people seem to think killing people's pets is OK.


Who?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 30, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> Personally i hope the full spectrum of prison delights- shanks, boiling water, beatings with the sock / battery combo- bedevil his long days inside. I also hope the sick psycho does every last minute of his 5 years.
> 
> Fuck him.


I don't wish him any harm.  Prison is plenty, without torture on top.


----------



## og ogilby (Jul 30, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Plus some of them spent thousands on vets bills trying to save their pets.





steveseagull said:


> I would have given him ten TBH.


Nine life sentences for the lols.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Who?


We'll, you for one.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 30, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> Personally i hope the full spectrum of prison delights- shanks, boiling water, beatings with the sock / battery combo- bedevil his long days inside. I also hope the sick psycho does every last minute of his 5 years.
> 
> Fuck him.



Christ. What is it about cats that makes people lose their fucking minds.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> While I agree that some people attach emotional significance to animals, and I completely understand that pricks like this would cause them significant emotional trauma due to maiming and killing their animals - isn't sentencing based on upsetting people the same logic that lead to the statues bill?


What sentences are not based on how much the crime upsets people?

eta: to be fair lots are influenced by how they support the rich and powerful, but assuming we didn't have a corrupt justice system


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 30, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Christ. What is it about cats that makes people lose their fucking minds.


Would you not want to really hurt some cunt if they tortured your dog and killed it?


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 30, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Would you not want to really hurt some cunt if they tortured your dog and killed it?



Still not worth doing time over though. So, y'know...don't get caught.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 30, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Christ. What is it about cats that makes people lose their fucking minds.



It’s not the species that bothers me, it’s the fact that someone is willing to seriously maim and kill defenceless animals for some sick thrill that really disturbs me.

If you are prepared to do this it’s on the same trajectory as noncing, rape etc. Taking a twisted thrill from suffering and hurting others.

It’s more disturbing for me, personally, to witness the ‘they’re only animals’ shoulder-shrugging and whinging about the length of the guy’s stretch on here.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 30, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> It’s more disturbing for me, personally, to witness the ‘they’re only animals’ shoulder-shrugging and whinging about the length of the guy’s stretch on here.


This^^
Pets are like family to most people, they're irreplaceable. I think the sentence was spot on.


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's quite disturbing how many people seem to think killing people's pets is OK.


Because I'm not anthropomorphing cats I think killing them is ok? That's a bit of a stretch.


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> This^^
> Pets are like family to most people, they're irreplaceable. I think the sentence was spot on.


Yes, but they aren't family, sorry. They're animals. This is attributing human characteristics to non humans.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 30, 2021)

I personally wouldnt want to share a space with anyone who thinks cat torture is ok. Its proper dark.


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 30, 2021)

I'm not going to cheer on the bourgeois justice system and it's methods of punishment. I'm sure there must be a better way of addressing this sort of behaviour.

Giving him controlled access to cats should lead to a change in his life choices.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Yes, but they aren't family, sorry. They're animals. This is attributing human characteristics to non humans.



No one has said cats have human characteristics, you're digging your hole deeper than I do on here sometimes.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Yes, but they aren't family, sorry. They're animals. This is attributing human characteristics to non humans.


No, it isn't. I have friends I class as family. I have pets I class as family. Human characteristics don't come into it. Some of my friends have very few human characteristics.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Because I'm not anthropomorphing cats I think killing them is ok? That's a bit of a stretch.



What you are doing is being anthropocentric- dismissing the suffering and killing of other species because "they're only animals".

You've made a cunt of yourself. Or you fancied a late Friday afternoon troll and it's got out of hand. Either way, maybe time to recognise that and bow out.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 30, 2021)

On the other hand if he only got a year and was out and maiming/killing cats again there'd be some complaints.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Yes, but they aren't family, sorry. They're animals. This is attributing human characteristics to non humans.


Abducting, torturing and then cutting the head off your pet, then bringing the body back a day or so later for you to find on your doorstep isn't just killing an animal, it's proper psycho badness.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 30, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Because I'm not anthropomorphing cats I think killing them is ok? That's a bit of a stretch.


Its the fact pets aren't humans that makes them superb companions.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 30, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Would you not want to really hurt some cunt if they tortured your dog and killed it?



I wouldn't, no. 
I would want them to be punished appropriately but people who wish others to be (as said) tortured in prison, whatever their crimes, I find worrying or just full of irritating bravado.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 30, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> It’s not the species that bothers me, it’s the fact that someone is willing to seriously maim and kill defenceless animals for some sick thrill that really disturbs me.
> 
> If you are prepared to do this it’s on the same trajectory as noncing, rape etc. Taking a twisted thrill from suffering and hurting others.
> 
> It’s more disturbing for me, personally, to witness the ‘they’re only animals’ shoulder-shrugging and whinging about the length of the guy’s stretch on here.



Yep. 
The psychology of someone who does something like this is what is worrying. 
It's really stepping outside/breaking the social contract that we have as communities and society (whether we like it or not). 
It is not the same as farming or cats killing birds.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 30, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Five years is a start


Should have hung the cunt!


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 30, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Er there have been serial cat killers before eg Northampton cat killer who mutilated seven pets reveals how and why he did it


Mad bastard😮


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Should have hung the cunt!


Not surprised to see you go full daily mail on us


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 30, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Not surprised to see you go full daily mail on us


Twice just to make sure


----------



## scifisam (Jul 30, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Yep.
> The psychology of someone who does something like this is what is worrying.
> It's really stepping outside/breaking the social contract that we have as communities and society (whether we like it or not).
> It is not the same as farming or cats killing birds.



Yep. He's a danger to the public - by causing distress to the cats' owners - in a way that I suspect he'd keep on doing (and even assuming he kept to only killing cats). I'm not that in favour of prison as punishment, but as a means of keeping dangerous people off the streets, yes, and that's what this does. Course he might well still be a risk in 2.5 years but locking him up forever would be a bit much.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 31, 2021)

Hmm. Will just leave this here.





__





						Animal abuse & the link to family violence – advice for practitioners : Manchester Safeguarding Boards
					






					www.manchestersafeguardingpartnership.co.uk


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 31, 2021)

Watched a documentary once about serial killers who started by torturing animals first. Brady being one. I'm appalled and saddened at a couple of posters on here.


----------



## oryx (Jul 31, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Watched a documentary once about serial killers who started by torturing animals first. Brady being one. I'm appalled and saddened at a couple of posters on here.


Yes, I believe the link between crimes on animals then on humans is quite well-established.

I just can't imagine what it feels like to have your pet deliberately and sadistically killed. Or what motivates someone to do this.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 31, 2021)

oryx said:


> Yes, I believe the link between crimes on animals then on humans is quite well-established.
> 
> I just can't imagine what it feels like to have your pet deliberately and sadistically killed. Or what motivates someone to do this.



With the clear correlation between harming animals and rape it would be reasonable to assume power is the motivation. What boggles the mind is the user who sympathised with the cat nonce has chosen the username Kropotkin who documented mutual aid amongst animals and was fundamentally against the abuse of power.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 31, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Watched a documentary once about serial killers who started by torturing animals first. Brady being one. I'm appalled and saddened at a couple of posters on here.



Edgelords. 

Doing it for the lols, etc.

Not much better than the animal torturers.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 31, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Should have hung the cunt!


Hanged


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Hanged


Unleash your inner pedant


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> With the clear correlation between harming animals and rape it would be reasonable to assume power is the motivation. What boggles the mind is the user who sympathised with the cat nonce has chosen the username Kropotkin who documented mutual aid amongst animals and was fundamentally against the abuse of power.


Can't imagine the great anarchist would be much taken with someone who read his book and said 'pah! They're only animals'


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 31, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Hanged


Pedantry alive and well, I see.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 31, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Look- it's clear he is a weirdo but at the end of the day they are only animals. Millions of animals are killed each day on farms and in abattoirs- more humanely but not always. This is a very OTT sentence. As others have said- fuck him. But it is still OTT.



I was hoping for a much higher sentence so colour me “disappointed”. 5 years is fuck all given what he did.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 31, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Pedantry alive and well, I see.



Unlike the cats


----------



## Athos (Jul 31, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> I was hoping for a much higher sentence so colour me “disappointed”. 5 years is fuck all given what he did.


Especially as he'll only serve half. Notwithstanding the inadequacy from a punitative perspective, he needs some treatment and ongoing monitoring for a long time - a real danger.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 31, 2021)

The should extend curfews and tagging so people like this can be restricted for much longer periods.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 31, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Can't imagine the great anarchist would be much taken with someone who read his book and said 'pah! They're only animals'


What were his views on prisons though?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> What were his views on prisons though?


Grand to see you posting again, thought you'd gone never to be seen again


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 31, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Grand to see you posting again, thought you'd gone never to be seen again


The problem is I continued to read. And this was too tempting for me to resist.


----------



## tim (Jul 31, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Hanged


Hung, drawn, and quartered: let the punishment fit the crime.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 31, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Unlike the cats


Aww what! I'm not having that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> The problem is I continued to read. And this was too tempting for me to resist.


Kropotkin was against prisons on the basis they didn't work. And yeh I don't think they do a grand job of reforming people whether here or in more enlightened countries. I think he described them as universities of crime. But yer man should be glad the UK system never adopted the proposals of the utilitarian Bentham, who as I recall was of the view the punishment should fit the crime. I don't know quite what Bentham would have proposed for the miserable creature under discussion. But I doubt it would have been pleasant.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 31, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I'm sure mother birds feel the same when they come back to empty nests.
> 
> 
> Anthropomorphism is childish nonsense.


Destruction of our natural ecosystems (or at least human caused stress) through an unnatural predatory population, through human fondness for felines, is no laughing matter and not childish.

If you own a cat and you let it out without a bell on it,  you are as irresponsible as someone who throws their plastic into the nearest river or lights a fire in the woods. Putting your anthropomorphising of a furry four legged creature over the natural world shows you have no regard for the natural order of things and are childish in your world view.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 31, 2021)

nuffsaid said:


> Destruction of our natural ecosystems (or at least human caused stress) through an unnatural predatory population, through human fondness for felines, is no laughing matter and not childish.


Yeah, we know that _humans _upset the balance of nature.  But making that point about cats, repeatedly, on a thread about a cat killer, is pretty shitty behaviour.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 31, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Yeah, we know that _humans _upset the balance of nature.  But making that point about cats, repeatedly, on a thread about a cat killer, is pretty shitty behaviour.


Tough shit, there's another side to what cats do and it doesn't get enough coverage. Lap it up. Seems the perfect place to highlight this.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 31, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Yeah, we know that _humans _upset the balance of nature.  But making that point about cats, repeatedly, on a thread about a cat killer, is pretty shitty behaviour.


Seems you may have missed my edit,  so here it is for you... 

If you own a cat and you let it out without a bell on it, you are as irresponsible as someone who throws their plastic into the nearest river or lights a fire in the woods. Putting your anthropomorphising of a furry four legged creature over the natural world shows you have no regard for the natural order of things and are childish in your world view.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 31, 2021)

nuffsaid said:


> Seems you may have missed my edit,  so here it is for you...
> 
> If you own a cat and you let it out without a bell on it, you are as irresponsible as someone who throws their plastic into the nearest river or lights a fire in the woods. Putting your anthropomorphising of a furry four legged creature over the natural world shows you have no regard for the natural order of things and are childish in your world view.


This is not the thread for this discussion. It's about a seriously sick cunt who takes delight in killing an animal. Go start one about irresponsible pet owners ( I include dogs in that) elsewhere .


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Aug 1, 2021)

nuffsaid said:


> Seems you may have missed my edit,  so here it is for you...
> 
> If you own a cat and you let it out without a bell on it, you are as irresponsible as someone who throws their plastic into the nearest river or lights a fire in the woods. Putting your anthropomorphising of a furry four legged creature over the natural world shows you have no regard for the natural order of things and are childish in your world view.



“natural order”


----------



## Wilf (Aug 1, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> “natural order”


Yep, a phrase I'm a bit queasy about too.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 1, 2021)

Athos said:


> Especially as he'll only serve half. Notwithstanding the inadequacy from a punitative perspective, he needs some treatment and ongoing monitoring for a long time - a real danger.



Two thirds actually. Determinate sentences over two and a half years means two thirds custodial as opposed to half. Cold comfort like, but it does mean more time.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Kropotkin was against prisons on the basis they didn't work. And yeh I don't think they do a grand job of reforming people whether here or in more enlightened countries. I think he described them as universities of crime. But yer man should be glad the UK system never adopted the proposals of the utilitarian Bentham, who as I recall was of the view the punishment should fit the crime. I don't know quite what Bentham would have proposed for the miserable creature under discussion. But I doubt it would have been pleasant.


I don’t think many would care about the fate of cat killers. I think Kropotkin (the poster) was coming from a vegan / animal rights position though rather than supporting the crime or dismissing the punishment in the way it’s been interpreted.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I don’t think many would care about the fate of cat killers.


Christ! I suggest you stop thinking then.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Aug 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I don’t think many would care about the fate of cat killers.



Read the room. Cat nonces are not welcome.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Read the room. Cat nonces are not welcome.


This thread has certainly outed a lot of bellends.


----------



## Edie (Aug 1, 2021)

My neighbour who is another single mum texted me in the week to say first one then the next night the other of her cats had had it’s throats shaved.

She was freaked out by it and I can see why. It can’t be an easy task to shave a cats throat??


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

Edie said:


> My neighbour who is another single mum texted me in the week to say first one then the next night the other of her cats had had it’s throats shaved.
> 
> She was freaked out by it and I can see why. It can’t be an easy task to shave a cats throat??


I hope she keeps it in, obviously a friendly cat. Mine won't go near anyone but me (rescues).


----------



## Humberto (Aug 1, 2021)

If someone did that to my cat I'd break their legs.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

Humberto said:


> If someone did that to my cat I'd break their legs.


I'd go full on Kathy bates in Misery in my head. In reality I'd probably just be broken.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> This thread has certainly outed a lot of bellends.



At least we can hear them coming now.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 1, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Christ! I suggest you stop thinking then.


Not sure you understood my point there. This place has gone somewhat downhill so I’ll leave you to your inventive arguments.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 1, 2021)

I was simply poking fun at pickmans, and he knew what I was doing. No idea who you are and not interested.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 1, 2021)

And if I could be arsed, I can do it better then you can.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Not sure you understood my point there. This place has gone somewhat downhill so I’ll leave you to your inventive arguments.


I understood it fully thanks.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I was simply poking fun at pickmans, and he knew what I was doing. No idea who you are and not interested.


I'll wait to see what Pickman's model knew you were doing before I pick apart this reply.
However, in the meantime you came across as cat killing sympathiser.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> And if I could be arsed, I can do it better then you can.


I'm sure you.can dear.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 1, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'll wait to see what Pickman's model knew you were doing before I pick apart this reply.
> However, in the meantime you came across as cat killing sympathiser.


I’m a cat killing sympathiser? Wow.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 1, 2021)

I’ve had an eight month break from here and maybe need to continue that. But maybe you need to also.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I’m a cat killing sympathiser? Wow.


Why are you surprised?  after your reply that many wouldn't care that cats are killed? 
Maybe a disclaimer that you didn't hold with that view it would have helped.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 1, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Why are you surprised?  after your reply that many wouldn't care that cats are killed?
> Maybe a disclaimer that you didn't hold with that view it would have helped.


Can you quote where I said what you’re claiming please?
Or apologise.
Jesus. Bad move posting here. It’s full of mentalists.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I’ve had an eight month break from here and maybe need to continue that. But maybe you need to also.


I don't need a break, some need too though and reflect on why they are defending a cat killing miscreant.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 1, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I don't need a break, some need too though and reflect on why they are defending a cat killing miscreant.


So you can’t find evidence of what you claim I said? But are still maintaining I’m somehow on the wrong? Ok.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

I apologise Magnus McGinty if I misread your posts. But I may now retract after the mentalist comments.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I was simply poking fun at pickmans, and he knew what I was doing.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 1, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I apologise Magnus McGinty if I misread your posts. But I may now retract after the mentalist comments.


You’re apologising but now retracting the apology?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> So you can’t find evidence of what you claim I said? But are still maintaining I’m somehow on the wrong? Ok.


Christ all fucking mighty. I've quoted you earlier about your comments. You stated it was a dig and or banter with Pickman's. I don't know which. I apologise , fuck off.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> You’re apologising but now retracting the apology?


That's the way I roll.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 1, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> That's the way I roll.


So you haven’t apologised then. Or did you retract the first one and then issue a new claim that we’re yet to discuss?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> So you haven’t apologised then. Or did you retract the first one and then issue a new claim that we’re yet to discuss?


I whole heartedly apologise, your claims that no one cares about cat killings is forgotten. 
Now you apologise about mentalists and we can make up.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 1, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I whole heartedly apologise, your claims that no one cares about cat killings is forgotten.
> Now you apologise about mentalists and we can make up.


I apologise for using words that you and others on here probably find offensive.
Sincerely. X


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I apologise for using words that you and others on here probably find offensive.
> Sincerely. X


Probably 
X


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I apologise for using words that you and others on here probably find offensive.
> Sincerely. X


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 1, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


>


I’ve apologised. Not sure West Brits get that concept but it was in good faith.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I’ve apologised. Not sure West Brits get that concept but it was in good faith.



You'd have to ask a West Brit, this self imagines.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

What's a west Brit?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 1, 2021)

me, me

I think I'm a west brit 

Eta no use asking me anything though


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 1, 2021)

I was just wondering why Krtek decided to involve their self when I thought the argument had been put to bed.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


> me, me
> 
> I think I'm a west brit


It's all about you isn't it


----------



## two sheds (Aug 1, 2021)

yus


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I was just wondering why Krtek decided to involve their self when I thought the argument had been put to bed.


Leave krtek alone. 
I can't handle another do.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 1, 2021)

Why are we all still up at this odd hour? I’m offski. Have fun folks.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 1, 2021)

i know  bloody silly hour


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

Fun?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> What's a west Brit?



Ancient beef. Some people excel at it.



Magnus McGinty said:


> Why are we all still up at this odd hour? I’m offski. Have fun folks.



It's the afternoon, but sure, see you in another 8 months.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Ancient beef. Some people excel at it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the afternoon, but sure, see you in another 8 months.


But whatsa west Brit?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> But whatsa west Brit?



A term used by some Irish people to belittle some other Irish people for being (or being perceived as) anglos/FG supporters/not supporting the IRA and many, many other reasons.

Not sure why an actual Brit would use it or want to use it, though.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 1, 2021)

ah


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> A term used by some Irish people to belittle some other Irish people for being (or being perceived as) anglos/FG supporters/not supporting the IRA and many, many other reasons.
> 
> Not sure why an actual Brit would use it or want to use it, though.


Cheers. Feel like I've been living in a bunker


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 1, 2021)

What’s an ‘actual Brit’?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> What’s an ‘actual Brit’?



Wow, that was a fast 8 months.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 1, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Wow, that was a fast 8 months.


Doing a bit of homework I see. Night then. Or morning. Catch you soon matey.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Cheers. Feel like I've been living in a bunker



Think we're all there, to some extent.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Doing a bit of homework I see. Night then. Or morning. Catch you soon matey.



Reading a few posts up thread is hardly homework. 




Magnus McGinty said:


> I’ve had an eight month break from here and maybe need to continue that. But maybe you need to also.


----------



## tim (Aug 1, 2021)

nuffsaid said:


> Seems you may have missed my edit,  so here it is for you...
> 
> If you own a cat and you let it out without a bell on it, you are as irresponsible as someone who throws their plastic into the nearest river or lights a fire in the woods. Putting your anthropomorphising of a furry four legged creature over the natural world shows you have no regard for the natural order of things and are childish in your world view


There is nothing "natural" about British suburbia or indeed any part of the British landscape. It has been shaped by humans for millennia, as is the case with virtually every landscape in the world, outside, perhaps, Antarctica where humans have only been changing things for a couple of centuries. The distribution of birds and small mammals in gardens is also determined by human behaviour and certainly has little to do with any "natural order". These creatures also seem quite capable of surviving and flourishing in gardens, despite all those cats, who of course are only doing what comes naturally.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 1, 2021)

nuffsaid said:


> Seems you may have missed my edit,  so here it is for you...
> 
> If you own a cat and you let it out without a bell on it, you are as irresponsible as someone who throws their plastic into the nearest river or lights a fire in the woods. Putting your anthropomorphising of a furry four legged creature over the natural world shows you have no regard for the natural order of things and are childish in your world view.


OK, so this one might blow your mind... My cats were feral. I trapped them and I had them spayed and neutered. If I'd left them to do their 'natural order' thing, just two of them would have been literally hundreds by now, all roaming and killing and starving and fighting and shitting and etc.
Natural order my bollocks. What you meant to say was human-induced order.
I like my house rat free, so I'm sure you can guess where you can shove your judgemental attitude.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 1, 2021)

So the killer will serve three years four months of a five year sentence.
Not enough, IMO. [either the original sentence or the time-off for good behaviour or make room for other lags policy].
And then get let out without further supervision, when they are likely to re-offend [no treatment] and could be predicted to extend their (anti-cat) behaviours in some way.

[I know that there was a lot of official Police & scientific scepticism about this killer. Indeed, maybe the vast majority of feline fatalities were from RTC incidents and the remains mauled by other animals, but some were not and it is those cases that trouble me so much.
A bit like the badger I found near my home a few years ago that had been dumped to look like road kill, but had been shredded by dog bites - reported to wildlife crime unit.]


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 1, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> So the killer will serve three years four months of a five year sentence.
> Not enough, IMO. [either the original sentence or the time-off for good behaviour or make room for other lags policy].
> And then get let out without further supervision, when they are likely to re-offend [no treatment] and could be predicted to extend their (anti-cat) behaviours in some way.
> 
> ...



Hi.

Sorry if I come across as picking holes in what you wrote but upon his release there'll be intensive supervision via Probation. It won't be like it is for most cons on the out. This case can't afford to be fucked up. I bet this cunt will have plenty of conditions slapped on him, over and above the usual.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 1, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sorry if I come across as picking holes in what you wrote but upon his release there'll be intensive supervision via Probation. It won't be like it is for most cons on the out. This case can't afford to be fucked up. I bet this cunt will have plenty of conditions slapped on him, over and above the usual.



I hope you are right about that supervision by probation.
I knew from another context that many POs used to be heavily over-loaded with cases. I don't know if that is still the situation,


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 1, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I hope you are right about that supervision by probation.
> I knew from another context that many POs used to be heavily over-loaded with cases. I don't know if that is still the situation,



Oh they are hugely overworked but this case is so high profile that they'll know they can't fuck it up, hence close supervision and a probation officer that'll be on him. It'll be because they'll want to cover their own arses.

I do wonder if his crimes, sentence and public revulsion etc make him a candidate for MAPPA, in which case it'll be a multi agency approach and for an unspecified amount of time during which they can control his life way beyond what anyone agency can do alone.


----------



## Athos (Aug 1, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Two thirds actually. Determinate sentences over two and a half years means two thirds custodial as opposed to half. Cold comfort like, but it does mean more time.


I'd thought that was only for longer sentences?


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 1, 2021)

Athos said:


> I'd thought that was only for longer sentences?



Yes, over either 2 or 2 and a half years is the cut off point. My dickhead neighbour got 4 and a half years and did 2/3. 

Coincidentally my neighbour burgled 2 houses on the nearby MOD housing estatem. He did the first, took the swag home then went straight back out and robbed the house next door which is where he was caught by military police as he hid in attic. He's maybe not a master criminal.


----------



## Athos (Aug 1, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Yes, over either 2 or 2 and a half years is the cut off point. My dickhead neighbour got 4 and a half years and did 2/3.
> 
> Coincidentally my neighbour burgled 2 houses on the nearby MOD housing estatem. He did the first, took the swag home then went straight back out and robbed the house next door which is where he was caught by military police as he hid in attic. He's maybe not a master criminal.


I thought it was seven years.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 1, 2021)

Athos said:


> I thought it was seven years.



Unless it's changed recently, the bar was lower. Happy to be proven wrong like.

Edited to add i am wrong. It is 7 years. It was deffo 2 or 2 n half ish coz my neighbour. I missed the news where the level was raised.

Apologies.


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 1, 2021)

So he'll do 2 years 7.5 months.

Because for those that missed it, he got an extra 3 months for not turning up to his trial.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Aug 1, 2021)

The cat nonce is 54. He’s not going to change his ways. I hope he dies in prison.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Aug 2, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Christ. What is it about cats that makes people lose their fucking minds.



Cool on cat nonceing but incandescent at protestors fronting up to the cops?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Would you not want to really hurt some cunt if they tortured your dog and killed it?


i can't imagine auld spy not letting the thought be father of his actions


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 2, 2021)

I knew of a wanker who got life for slashing a girl’s throat with a glass in a club. Was out in 9. Is coming out in 3 years for this proportional?  ( he wasn’t allowed to live back in the city afterwards due to pressure from the girls family and his appeal to do so was rejected)


----------



## two sheds (Aug 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i can't imagine auld spy not letting the thought be father of his actions


unless they tried to escape on a bike


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> unless they tried to escape on a bike


you're not making any sense, which is unusual


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 2, 2021)

I should post this on the have you ever known a murderer thread of yore. I knew plenty sadly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I should post this on the have you ever known a murderer thread of yore. I knew plenty sadly.


there was one who lived above me - obvs before he was caught. but i knew he was a wrong un because every time spurs won he played chas and dave


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 2, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Cool on cat nonceing but incandescent at protestors fronting up to the cops?


Not cool on anything, you weirdo, but wishing torture on prisoners is a bit much, no? And those bellends didn’t “front up to the cops” they trashed a police station in an action which also saw 40-odd coppers injured.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 2, 2021)

Can we not have the whole "nonce" thing used on here unless it is directly related to child abusers 
It's childish and dangerous.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 2, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> I think it's really weird that this man has got such a long sentence when no humans have been hurt. 5 yrs (even though he'll only serve 2.5) is a really long sentence for animal cruelty.



He was convicted of criminal damage not animal cruelty. When he committed those crimes the maximum custodial sentence for animal cruelty was six months so the CPS charged with criminal damage instead to get a higher sentence. The law has since been changed and animal cruelty carries a maximum custodial sentence of 5 years. Were someone to commit a similar string of offences today, they could potentially receive a very long prison sentence.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 2, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Can we not have the whole "nonce" thing used on here unless it is directly related to child abusers
> It's childish and dangerous.



Agreed, but at least you know the sort of person you're dealing with when they refer to 'noncing', 'murdering', or 'sexually abusing' animals.


----------



## keybored (Aug 2, 2021)

Urban is full-on Rule Zero.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 2, 2021)

This guy will be on the numbers in prison. Therefore anyone that does torture him will, by their existence on the same wing/houseblock, be another wrong un. The ordinary, decent criminals are kept away from them so as to avoid violence.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 2, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> This guy will be on the numbers in prison.


What does that mean?


----------



## tim (Aug 2, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> What does that mean?


Forced to play hopscotch for 18 hours a day.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 2, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> What does that mean?



Apologies. I lapsed back into prison slang. Numbers = Rule 42 aka Vulnerable Prioner wing. It's where they keep the paedophiles, rapists, granny bashers etc.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 2, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Apologies. I lapsed back into prison slang. Numbers = Rule 42 aka Vulnerable Prioner wing. It's where they keep the paedophiles, rapists, granny bashers etc.



So in prison world, a bloke that kills cats is up there with paedos?


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 2, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> So in prison world, a bloke that kills cats is up there with paedos?



Down there. And yes, he'd be seen along them lines.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 2, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> So in prison world, a bloke that kills cats is up there with paedos?


He's a sick fuck in any world, inside or out.


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 2, 2021)

tim said:


> There is nothing "natural" about British suburbia or indeed any part of the British landscape. It has been shaped by humans for millennia, as is the case with virtually every landscape in the world, outside, perhaps, Antarctica where humans have only been changing things for a couple of centuries. The distribution of birds and small mammals in gardens is also determined by human behaviour and certainly has little to do with any "natural order". These creatures also seem quite capable of surviving and flourishing in gardens, despite all those cats, who of course are only doing what comes naturally.



Indeed. Destruction of hedgerows and other habitats have had more of an effect on bird life than cats ever will.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 2, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> So in prison world, a bloke that kills cats is up there with paedos?



On the same wing as paedos doesn't mean 'is just as bad as a paedo."


----------



## Wilf (Aug 2, 2021)

scifisam said:


> On the same wing as paedos doesn't mean 'is just as bad as a paedo."


Yep, was about to post something similar. It's simply about risk/vulnerability.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 2, 2021)

scifisam said:


> On the same wing as paedos doesn't mean 'is just as bad as a paedo."





Wilf said:


> Yep, was about to post something similar. It's simply about risk/vulnerability.



At the risk of opening myself up for excoriation, everyone on that wing has put themselves at risk from other prisoners by dint of their crime being appalling enough or because of their behaviour in jail. Once you're on the same wing or houseblock as the paedos then yes, you are in that same bracket of wrong un. 

To repeat my earlier point, anyone that does for this cat killer is not a decent con. They'll be the lowest of the low in jail terms or they simply wouldn't be able to get to him. 

Of course, animal cruelty and killing is not the same thing as a paedophilia crime but it does attract a very similar level of revulsion inside and out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> At the risk of opening myself up for excoriation, everyone on that wing has put themselves at risk from other prisoners by dint of their crime being appalling enough or because of their behaviour in jail. Once you're on the same wing or houseblock as the paedos then yes, you are in that same bracket of wrong un.
> 
> To repeat my earlier point, anyone that does for this cat killer is not a decent con. They'll be the lowest of the low in jail terms or they simply wouldn't be able to get to him.
> 
> Of course, animal cruelty and killing is not the same thing as a paedophilia crime but it does attract a very similar level of revulsion inside and out.


Or they might be a screw. On the off-chance, like, but always a possibility


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Or they might be a screw. On the off-chance, like, but always a possibility



Are you implying that a screw might smash him up? I find it hard  to believe that a prison officer could be a violent bastard.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 2, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> So in prison world, a bloke that kills cats is up there with paedos?



Have you seen tonysingh’s fucking pets? He’d be boiling up the kettle and buying up sugar to do me before I’d even fitted a bag to the Henry to suck up the scuttling cunts.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 2, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Have you seen tonysingh’s fucking pets? He’d be boiling up the kettle and buying up sugar to do me before I’d even fitted a bag to the Henry to suck up the scuttling cunts.



Thats such a gauche method of revenge. I much prefer the razor blades in a melted toothbrush, leave you with a  nice mars bar.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 2, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Thats such a gauche method of revenge. I much prefer the razor blades in a melted toothbrush, leave you with a  nice mars bar.



Yet again I am going to have to decline that dinner invitation.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 2, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> At the risk of opening myself up for excoriation, everyone on that wing has put themselves at risk from other prisoners by dint of their crime being appalling enough or because of their behaviour in jail. Once you're on the same wing or houseblock as the paedos then yes, you are in that same bracket of wrong un.



Not true. I have supported gay male prisoners (and also one trans* prisoner) who have been on that wing due to homophobia/transphobia amongst the wider prison population, not because of the nature of their crimes at all.

Then there are the documented wrongful convictions, where they've been done for a heinous crime and placed on that wing, but were later proved to be innocent.


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 5, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> OK, so this one might blow your mind... My cats were feral. I trapped them and I had them spayed and neutered. If I'd left them to do their 'natural order' thing, just two of them would have been literally hundreds by now, all roaming and killing and starving and fighting and shitting and etc.
> Natural order my bollocks. What you meant to say was human-induced order.
> I like my house rat free, so I'm sure you can guess where you can shove your judgemental attitude.


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 5, 2021)

tim said:


> There is nothing "natural" about British suburbia or indeed any part of the British landscape. It has been shaped by humans for millennia, as is the case with virtually every landscape in the world, outside, perhaps, Antarctica where humans have only been changing things for a couple of centuries. The distribution of birds and small mammals in gardens is also determined by human behaviour and certainly has little to do with any "natural order". These creatures also seem quite capable of surviving and flourishing in gardens, despite all those cats, who of course are only doing what comes naturally.



'who of course are only doing what comes naturally.'

That's a disgusting comment! - so let's just allow our pets to add what we already damage without a thought!? You're part of the problem.

Btw. Karmas a bitch ain't it.

UK vets report more deaths in cats following pet food recall


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 5, 2021)

nuffsaid said:


>



So now you want to control the 'natural order'?


----------



## Wilf (Aug 5, 2021)

nuffsaid said:


> 'who of course are only doing what comes naturally.'
> 
> That's a disgusting comment! - so let's just allow our pets to add what we already damage without a thought!? You're part of the problem.
> 
> ...


There's a discussion people can have about pet ownership, about the impact of pets on wildlife etc. But then there's you finding first of all a cat killer something to celebrate and now an illness killing cats. Wow. You seem to be the kind of person who celebrates nature in the abstract but then seems to enjoy the death of animals.


----------



## tim (Aug 5, 2021)

nuffsaid said:


> 'who of course are only doing what comes naturally.'
> 
> That's a disgusting comment! - so let's just allow our pets to add what we already damage without a thought!? You're part of the problem.
> 
> ...


Why is it a disgusting comment? Cats are predators who kill instinctively, as all predators do. Given that the suburban garden bird populations continue to flourish despite the presence of cats shows that feline predation is not a serious threat to the survival of any species of bird that currently lives in our gardens. The reality is that these avian populations are "unnaturally" large because people feed and encourage them in other ways. They themselves are part of this human-created problem that bothers you. You are also part of that "problem" and any solution that you could conceive of would also be part of it because, if enacted, it would be the consequence of human volition

There is something concerning about any human who deliberately goes out to maim and kill animals for pleasure in this vicious and painful way: we are not cats.  My concern is also about what such people may do more than what they have done. Cats are and have evolved as companion animals and bring much pleasure and comfort to the humans with which they live. I'm glad for that and saddened about the pain that acts like this cause. I don't understand why you are so callous.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 5, 2021)

nuffsaid said:


> 'who of course are only doing what comes naturally.'
> 
> That's a disgusting comment! - so let's just allow our pets to add what we already damage without a thought!? You're part of the problem.
> 
> ...



You put the "disgusting comment" line in the middle of your post instead of at the end, where it definitely belongs.


----------



## xenon (Aug 5, 2021)

nuffsaid said:


> 'who of course are only doing what comes naturally.'
> 
> That's a disgusting comment! - so let's just allow our pets to add what we already damage without a thought!? You're part of the problem.
> 
> ...



this is a bit mad isn’t it. How come you hate cats so much?
terrorised by a tabby at a formative age?


----------



## xenon (Aug 5, 2021)

I mean some people are insufferable weirdos about their cats, cat people, Mr Tiddles etc. But the bigger weirdo and wrongun  is obviously someone who goes round enjoying chopping them up.


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 5, 2021)

xenon said:


> this is a bit mad isn’t it. How come you hate cats so much?
> terrorised by a tabby at a formative age?



Adverse Cat Experiences


(will be funny to those who know the latest 'in' trauma terminology. I love explaining my own jokes)


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 5, 2021)

nuffsaid said:


> 'who of course are only doing what comes naturally.'
> 
> That's a disgusting comment! - so let's just allow our pets to add what we already damage without a thought!? You're part of the problem.
> 
> ...



There's no such thing as karma.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 5, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> There's no such thing as karma.


If there was ...Hmmm , my imagination is running away with me .
My mum saved a cat from a cunt with a firework and suffered a big scar on her face from the poor feline.  The cat was terrified. She never blamed the cat.  
I don't think this is a trauma based hatred, just a bellend who doesn't like cats . Enough said.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 6, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> There's no such thing as karma.



I hate it when people talk about "karma." The logical extension of that is that, if you are suffering now, it's because of something you did in a past life, so it's your fault. Fuck that.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 6, 2021)

At least you're not a newt though.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 6, 2021)

nuffsaid said:


> Btw. Karmas a bitch ain't it.
> 
> UK vets report more deaths in cats following pet food recall


Don't you think it's a bit strange to wish death on people's pets?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 6, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Don't you think it's a bit strange to wish death on people's pets?


It's not strange, it's fucking appalling.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 6, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> It's not strange, it's fucking appalling.


I'd say it's both. Definitely not someone I'd trust around children.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 6, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'd say it's both. Definitely not someone I'd trust around children.


It's definitely both, and a whole lot of other weirdness. Can't accuse of them of being wrong around children though. Although I never trust anyone who dislikes animals.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 6, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> It's definitely both, and a whole lot of other weirdness. Can't accuse of them of being wrong around children though. Although I never trust anyone who dislikes animals.


The only accusation I'm making is that they're a wrong 'un, and I wouldn't trust a wrong' un around children.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 6, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> The only accusation I'm making is that they're a wrong 'un, and I wouldn't trust a wrong' un around children.



Please don't do this, Saul. Anyone who wishes ill on animals is a cunt. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Aug 6, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> It's definitely both, and a whole lot of other weirdness. Can't accuse of them of being wrong around children though. Although I never trust anyone who dislikes animals.



The link about animal abuse and abusing humans was referenced earlier in the thread. While direct accusations of child abuse is wrong, anyone getting off on abuse is of concern.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 6, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Please don't do this, Saul. Anyone who wishes ill on animals is a cunt. Let's leave it at that.


If you had children, would you leave them with someone who wishes death on people's pets?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 6, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> The link about animal abuse and abusing humans was referenced earlier in the thread. While direct accusations of child abuse is wrong, anyone getting off on abuse should raise a red flag.


I referenced it myself. I'd rather ignore the cat hater from now on and keep the thread on topic.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 6, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> If you had children, would you leave them with someone who wishes death on people's pets?



Don't have children, never will. Obviously have no time for animal haters.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 6, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Please don't do this, Saul. Anyone who wishes ill on animals is a cunt. Let's leave it at that.



I wouldn't trust someone who wishes death on pets around young kids, because they don't care about the welfare of small annoying creatures that can't look after themselves but are nevertheless loved by the people who look after them. 

It's not necessarily an accusation of whatever you're imagining it's an accusation of.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 6, 2021)

I dont trust ANYONE who hates pets. I dont trust the kid who pulls wings off flies...or kicks a dog around the place...for fun. 

Anyone who enjoys killing pets or seeks to inflict pain / torture on pets for their own gratification is not trustworthy with any creature....human or pet.

They are callous and unfeeling. And I would go so far as to say they are psychopathic and would eventually have no qualms about killing / torturing himans...


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 6, 2021)

In the 70s/80s Dublin, there were always stories doing the rounds about scumbags shoving bangers up cats arses at Halloween. Sick.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 6, 2021)

Edited as it gives tmi


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 6, 2021)

Children Who Are Cruel to Animals: When to Worry
					

Childhood animal cruelty can be normal or a red flag.




					www.google.com
				




"nearly all violent crime perpetrators have a history of animal cruelty in their profiles. Albert deSalvo, the Boston Strangler found guilty of killing 13 women, shot arrows through dogs and cats he trapped as a child. Columbine shooters Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold boasted about mutilating animals for fun."

"Most commonly, children who abuse animals have either witnessed or experienced abuse themselves. For example, statistics show that 30 percent of children who have witnessed domestic violence act out a similar type of violence against their pets. In fact, the link between animal abuse and interpersonal violence is so well-known that many U.S. communities now cross-train social-service and animal-control agencies in how to recognize signs of animal abuse as possible indicators of other abusive behaviors."

"_The Conduct-Disordered Abuser:_ _(12+) _Teens who abuse animals almost always engage in other antisocial behaviors—substance abuse, gang activities. Sometimes the animal abuse is in conjunction with a deviant peer group (an initiation rite or as a result of peer pressure), while other times it may be used as a way to alleviate boredom or achieve a sense of control."


----------



## Edie (Aug 6, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Children Who Are Cruel to Animals: When to Worry
> 
> 
> Childhood animal cruelty can be normal or a red flag.
> ...


Sorry but I think a large proportion of that is very offensive bollocks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2021)

.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 6, 2021)

..


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 6, 2021)

Edie said:


> Sorry but I think a large proportion of that is very offensive bollocks.



Why?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2021)

Edie said:


> Sorry but I think a large proportion of that is very offensive bollocks.


Which bits do you not find very offensive bollocks?


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 6, 2021)

Edie said:


> Sorry but I think a large proportion of that is very offensive bollocks.




Why? 
What is offensive to you about it?


----------



## Edie (Aug 6, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Why?


Thirty percent of children who have witnessed domestic abuse etc etc It’s the worst kind of sloppy low quality ‘science’ presented with little to no thought. Unfortunately the area of psychology seems rife with this kind of stigmatising stuff.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 6, 2021)

Edie said:


> Thirty percent of children who have witnessed domestic abuse etc etc It’s the worst kind of sloppy low quality ‘science’ presented with little to no thought. Unfortunately the area of psychology seems rife with this kind of stuff.




They're pretty much saying that the stats show that less than 1 in 3 children who have experienced domestic violence can go on to assault / abuse a pet.
I doubt that the figure is one "created" by the psychologist who wrote the article or indeed any psychologist.

What percentage do you think it might be?


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 6, 2021)

Spoiler: Info re domestic violence and animal abuse



Animal abuse and domestic violence.


Spoiler



More research.
I am putting this in a spoiler as it may be triggering for some. Sorry..


"The mistreatment and abuse of animals is a significant indicator of violence towards humans, up to and including intimate partner abuse, sexual assault, rape, murder. All too often mental health professionals and prosecutors miss the seriousness of any cruelty towards animals and the significant role animal cruelty plays in the perpetuation of violent and non-violent criminal behavior. The literature supports that animal cruelty is one of the earliest markers for future acts of both violent and nonviolent criminal behaviors. Whether animal cruelty occurs prior to or subsequent to witnessing or experiencing any type of abuse is unknown. What is known is the connections between experiencing abuse, witnessing domestic abuse, and animal cruelty. This means that the directionality of cruelty to animals is not always clear, that is, which occurs first, the negative environmental factors (abuse) or animal cruelty"




__





						Animal cruelty, pet abuse & violence: the missed dangerous connection
					

The mistreatment and abuse of animals is a significant indicator of violence towards humans, up to and including intimate partner abuse, sexual assault, rape, murder. All too often mental health professionals and prosecutors miss the seriousness of any cruelty towards  animals  and  the...




					medcraveonline.com
				





And

"recently however, that researchers have demonstrated the correlation between non-accidental injury in animals, and abuse of women by their intimate male partners. A growing body of evidence suggests that animal abuse can be an early indicator for other forms of violent behaviour. This research includes the responses of a sample of 23 women using refuge services in the Republic of Ireland. It investigates the connection between domestic violence and animal abuse, and ascertains if there is sufficient support service for animals and people relevant to domestic abuse. In the survey population, 57% of women reported witnessing one or more forms of abuse, or threats of abuse, of their pets. Five of which were reported to have resulted in the death of the pet."








						Animal abuse and intimate partner violence: researching the link and its significance in Ireland - a veterinary perspective - Irish Veterinary Journal
					

Research on domestic violence has established a substantial association between intimate partner abuse and the abuse of children within the home. It is only recently however, that researchers have demonstrated the correlation between non-accidental injury in animals, and abuse of women by their...




					irishvetjournal.biomedcentral.com
				





"
FACT***​Domestic violence, child abuse, and animal abuse frequently occur simultaneously in a family.​
Multiple studies have found that from 49% to 71% of battered women reported that their pets had been threatened, harmed, and or killed by their partners.
In a national survey, 85% of domestic violence shelters indicated that women coming to their facilities told of incidents of pet abuse.
According to a survey, women in domestic violence shelters were 11 times more likely to report animal abuse by their partners than was a comparison group of women not experiencing violence.
A study of 1,283 female pet owners seeking refuge found batterers who abuse pets also used more forms of violence and demonstrated greater use of controlling behaviors.
FACT​Women with pets may delay leaving a dangerous environment for fear of their pets’ safety.​
Across various surveys, between 18% and 48% of battered women delay leaving a dangerous situation out of concern for their pets’ safety.
FACT​Individuals who commit pet abuse are more likely to become batterers.​
Pet abuse was identified as one of the four significant predictors for intimate partner violence in a recent “gold standard” study conducted by Dr. Jacquelyn Campbell and colleagues in three metropolitan areas over a period of seven years.
A more thorough understanding of the connection between animal abuse and the likelihood of becoming a batterer would better enable us to intervene at one of the earliest possible points and to stop battering before it begins.
FACT​Animal abuse often is linked to the severity of IPV.​
Studies have found a significant association between physical and severe psychological IPV perpetration and a history of animal abuse, as well as an association between pet abuse and controlling behaviors in violent relationships. Moreover, over the past ten years, more and more studies confirm a significant association between animal maltreatment and more _frequent and severe forms_ of intimate partner violence (IPV). These studies included asking women who sought shelter for domestic violence about their experiences, as well as checking court records of men who had been convicted of domestic violence. A revised Danger Assessment instrument designed to predict re-assault in female same-sex relationships included the following question, “Has she threatened to harm a pet, family member, or person with a disability?” At this time it seems clear that seriousness of animal maltreatment is linked to the level of danger to which a domestic violence victim is exposed. This makes it more imperative that both animal protection service/humane law enforcement and human service/law enforcement agencies receive information and training about this connection.
MYTH​Animals abusers represent a distinct type of offender.​
We do not know if this is the case since the studies needed to make this assertion have not been done. We do know, however, that animal abusers frequently commit other types of interpersonal violence (IPV). With that information, we can reasonably assume that the personality characteristics of animal abuse offenders will resemble those of other IPV offenders.
To assess the level of dangerousness, there are instruments with known reliability and validity that have been used for years by departments of probation and corrections, forensic mental health experts, domestic violence advocates, and others. These instruments could be used with scientific confidence for assessing how dangerous, or psychopathic, an animal abuse offender may be.
MYTH​A safe haven for pets of domestic violence victims is always a place where the pets of domestic violence victims are sheltered in the same area as the family.​
Safe havens come in many different shapes and sizes. In some safe havens, pets do share the same space with the domestic violence survivors. Click here for a list of these types of programs and information on starting one.
However, there are a variety of ways in which safe havens have organized themselves, depending on the local resources. Some rely on networks of foster care homes or are allowed to use the additional kennel space of a local humane society. Some shelters or humane societies house the pets of domestic violence victims offsite. Often veterinarians are involved. A recent survey of safe havens indicated that a sizeable portion (25%) of safe havens reported some formal relationship with a veterinarian or veterinary association.
Depending on the local arrangement, family members may be able to visit their pets while they are in safe-keeping. How long a pet may stay in a safe haven again will depend on the local arrangement—some stays are much shorter than others. Confidentiality of the pet’s location is highly guarded in order to protect the pets and their family members.
For a national listing of all types of safe havens for pets services, see AWI’s Safe Havens Mapping Project.
FACT​Safe havens for pets—offering assistance either with direct service or information to survivors of domestic violence about housing their pets safely—have grown nationally.​
Currently there are approximately 1,200 safe havens for pets nationally."
From...









						Facts and Myths About Domestic Violence and Animal Abuse
					

In the last twenty years, researchers and advocates have learned a lot about how pet abuse and domestic violence are related, and how important this relationship is for early identification of both human and animal victims of abuse. Over time, some information may have become distorted or...




					awionline.org
				







**
*

Apologies for the GIANT FACT / MYTH type. 

It is a quote..


----------



## Edie (Aug 6, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> They're pretty much saying that the stats show that less than 1 in 3 children who have experienced domestic violence can go on to assault / abuse a pet.
> I doubt that the figure is one "created" by the psychologist who wrote the article or indeed any psychologist.
> 
> What percentage do you think it might be?


I think it’s crass to speculate, and that the level of very good quality evidence would have to considerable before anyone spouted off about it. Even if there was enough good quality evidence, it should be presented thoughtfully and in context, and in a trauma aware way. Basically, the opposite of that shite.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 6, 2021)

Spoiler: Domestic violence & animal abuse. 






			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.tusla.ie/uploads/content/Domestic_Practice_Guide_on_DSG_bassed_violence.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwiD0d_A_ZvyAhUbURUIHSJQDIQQFnoECAgQAg&usg=AOvVaw2EFsMEV2eesX9qlbh0ERen
		


Very comprehensive Guide for health workers and child protection HSE & TUSLA.



I wasn't able to quote...hope the screenshot can be read. There is mention of cruelty to animals / pets as a form of "acting out".



Edie said:


> I think it’s crass to speculate, and that the level of very good quality evidence would have to considerable before anyone spouted off about it. Even if there was enough good quality evidence, it should be presented thoughtfully and in context, and in a trauma aware way. Basically, the opposite of that shite.



Ok. I do take your point.
But the basic premise of the research was specific and there was a great deal more involved.
I dont think that presentation of information and discussion implies a lack of awareness of trauma?

Sometimes figures and facts are very much needed. I dont dispute that 30% of children exposed to domestic violence can act out / exhibit abusive behaviours / including injury to a pet.

It's horrific to think about this because children who have witnessed domestic violence have gone through horrendous experiences and even the thought that they can become violent themselves makes their childhood experiences all the more horrific.
I would absolutely agree that there is extensive trauma involved.


----------



## Edie (Aug 6, 2021)

I’ve made my point


----------



## LDC (Aug 6, 2021)

nuffsaid said:


> 'who of course are only doing what comes naturally.'
> 
> That's a disgusting comment! - so let's just allow our pets to add what we already damage without a thought!? You're part of the problem.
> 
> ...



FFS, you seem a smug and nasty prick, on ignore.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 6, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Spoiler: Domestic violence & animal abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could we stick to talking about animals please.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> They're pretty much saying that the stats show that less than 1 in 3 children who have experienced domestic violence can go on to assault / abuse a pet.
> I doubt that the figure is one "created" by the psychologist who wrote the article or indeed any psychologist.
> 
> What percentage do you think it might be?


It would be good if they'd done more than say statistics tell us this. which stats, from where, when, how obtained, etc. That'd fail as an undergraduate essay due to the lack of sources cited.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 6, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Could we stick to talking about animals please.


Ok.. not a problem.




Pickman's model said:


> It would be good if they'd done more than say statistics tell us this. which stats, from where, when, how obtained, etc. That'd fail as an undergraduate essay due to the lack of sources cited.



I would not dispute that. 
However I think that as the article was written with psychologists in mind that the author more than likely expected that the statistical data was known. 

Other posts go into more detail. I'm noy trawling through more data as it is already very difficult reading this stuff. And as someone else has already mentioned there is trauma involved. 
And I've unfortunately seen how awful situations can get so I am going to take the advice of ElizabethofYork


----------



## comrade spurski (Aug 6, 2021)

The is some fucked up posts on here tbf.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Ok.. not a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strangely peer-reviewed journals often carry articles replete with references.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Strangely peer-reviewed journals often carry articles replete with references.



Yes. They do.
You probably have access to many.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Yes. They do.
> You probably have access to many.


It's a pity the one you selected makes claims that have to be taken on trust


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> It's a pity the one you selected makes claims that have to be taken on trust


This will be my last post on this as it is already triggering.




Spoiler: Domestic violence & animal abuse. 









						SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class research journals
					

Subscription and open access journals from SAGE Publishing, the world's leading independent academic publisher.




					journals.sagepub.com


----------



## gosub (Aug 13, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Christ. What is it about cats that makes people lose their fucking minds.


I wouldn't recommend watching the film in order to find out


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 13, 2021)

Which film?


----------



## Edie (Aug 13, 2021)

Five years for the cat killer, 10 months for a woman killer









						Daniela Espirito Santo reported partner to police seven times before death
					

Daniela Espirito Santo, from Grantham, was not failed by police, a watchdog says.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## gosub (Aug 13, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Which film?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Aug 13, 2021)

Edie said:


> Five years for the cat killer, 10 months for a woman killer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christ.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 13, 2021)

Edie said:


> Five years for the cat killer, 10 months for a woman killer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some cunts should just be kicked to death.


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Five years is a start



He has died in prison of cancer, so it was also the end.


----------

